# Transição Energética em Portugal



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 14:24)

dahon disse:


> Barragens e painéis fotovoltaicos instalados em bases flutuantes nas albufeiras das barragens. Mais barragens mais água armazenada e os painéis nas albufeiras para além da produção de energia reduzem a evaporação de água. Isto juntando aos painéis instalados em terra.
> 
> Mas sim as Centrais a Gás estarão lá sempre como backup e como recurso menos poluente e mais eficiente que as centrais a carvão.



O problema não é a produção de energia por isso mais painéis não fariam diferença. A grande dificuldade está no armazenamento e para resolver isto ainda se está a algum tempo de distância.

Lá fora fez-se algo diferente  https://news.nationalgeographic.com...angeles-California-drought-water-environment/



GabKoost disse:


> 3- O tratado de Paris foi um embuste onde líderes inocentes à procura da utopia foram durante uma semana comer e beber do bom e do melhor em hotéis 5*. Dali saíam embalados com a sensação de estarem a mudar o mundo e assinaram um acordo absolutamente inacreditável pois TODA A GENTE SABIA que ninguém o iria cumprir pelo simples factos das metas serem impossíveis e de, ironicamente, não haver quem fiscalize e obrigue / penalize qualquer das nações caso não o fizessem.



O problema não é falta de vontade mas sim a ineficiência das energias alternativas.

Certo é que o Trump quer mais carvão mas a produção não está a subir. O _fracking _tornou o gás natural mais económico por isso gradualmente se está a fazer a transição. Mas aí volta-se aos problemas do _fracking_. Acrescento que, por exemplo, as turbinas eólicas gastam quantidades massivas de combustíveis fósseis. O problema é demasiado complexo para soluções rápidas. Se fosse fácil provavelmente já tinha sido feito.

Quanto aos populistas, estou no teu campo. Mas o que é um populista? Não é alguém que promete e diz o que o povo quer ouvir? Isso é em todas as eleições


----------



## dahon (17 Nov 2017 às 15:27)

Orion disse:


> O problema não é a produção de energia por isso mais painéis não fariam diferença. A grande dificuldade está no armazenamento e para resolver isto ainda se está a algum tempo de distância.
> 
> Lá fora fez-se algo diferente  https://news.nationalgeographic.com...angeles-California-drought-water-environment/
> 
> ...



O que se está a discutir é a eliminação das centrais de carvão. Em Portugal para acabar com a centrais a carvão não é preciso armazenamento. Dando o exemplo de um dia como hoje, com mais 1GW de Fotovoltaico instalado e podíamos retirar as centrais de carvão de serviço, tendo o backup das centrais a gás. 
Além disso as centrais a carvão representam mais ou menos 9% da capacidade instalada em Portugal. A ponta máxima de consumo na grande maioria dos dias não chega a 50% da capacidade instalada. 
Por isso neste momento não era nada de muito complicado retirar de funcionamento as centrais de carvão. O grande problema é o custo de produção, o carvão é extremamente barato já o gás natural(apesar de poluir 4x menos) é bem mais caro. Num dia como o de hoje com a capacidade instalada que temos, sem a centrais a carvão o preço da electricidade disparava. 

Em relação à eficiência isso é uma falácia. O eficiência de uma central a carvão situa-se entre os 15-35%. Comparativamente a eficiência das turbinas eólicas situa-se entre os 30-45% e o fotovoltaico ronda os 20%. Contudo existem tecnologias no Fotovoltaico que se aproximam dos 30% mas cujo o custo por enquanto ainda é elevado.


----------



## MipsUc (17 Nov 2017 às 15:47)

O problema é quando surgem umas nuvens no céu e tapam o Sol. A produção cai a pique e o que fazem às cargas ligadas à rede? As centrais de ciclo combinado (gás natural) demoram alguns minutos a entrar em serviço...
Falar é muito fácil, é só desligar as centrais a carvão e instalar painéis no Alentejo... E há noite produzem energia elétrica a partir de quê? Utilizamos as barragens (estão quase todas sem água)? A partir da eólica? E nas noites em que não há vento ou muito pouco? Podemos utilizar tecnologias de armazenamento  para isso já existe a bombagem nas barragens. E baterias nas subestações e nas casas das pessoas? Sabem quanto custam as baterias de lítio?

Só quero demonstrar que não é linear como querem fazer parecer, passar os sistemas de energia elétrica de combustíveis fósseis para energias renováveis a 100%.







Aqui podem ver que no dia 15/11/2017, cerca de 5.500MW vêm de fontes não renováveis.


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Nov 2017 às 15:52)

MipsUc disse:


> O problema é quando surgem umas nuvens no céu e tapam o Sol. A produção cai a pique e o que fazem às cargas ligadas à rede? As centrais de ciclo combinado (gás natural) demoram alguns minutos a entrar em serviço...
> Falar é muito fácil, é só desligar as centrais a carvão e instalar painéis no Alentejo... E há noite produzem energia elétrica a partir de quê? Utilizamos as barragens (estão quase todas sem água)? A partir da eólica? E nas noites em que não há vento ou muito pouco? Podemos utilizar tecnologias de armazenamento  para isso já existe a bombagem nas barragens. E baterias nas subestações e nas casas das pessoas? Sabem quanto custam as baterias de lítio?
> 
> Só quero demonstrar que não é linear como querem fazer parecer, passar os sistemas de energia elétrica de combustíveis fósseis para energias renováveis a 100%.


E a armazenagem ??


----------



## dahon (17 Nov 2017 às 15:59)

MipsUc disse:


> O problema é quando surgem umas nuvens no céu e tapam o Sol. A produção cai a pique e o que fazem às cargas ligadas à rede? As centrais de ciclo combinado (gás natural) demoram alguns minutos a entrar em serviço...
> Falar é muito fácil, é só desligar as centrais a carvão e instalar painéis no Alentejo... E há noite produzem energia elétrica a partir de quê? Utilizamos as barragens (estão quase todas sem água)? A partir da eólica? E nas noites em que não há vento ou muito pouco? Podemos utilizar tecnologias de armazenamento  para isso já existe a bombagem nas barragens. E baterias nas subestações e nas casas das pessoas? Sabem quanto custam as baterias de lítio?
> 
> Só quero demonstrar que não é linear como querem fazer parecer, passar os sistemas de energia elétrica de combustíveis fósseis para energias renováveis a 100%.



Qual é a parte que não compreendeu quando disse que as de centrais a carvão só representam 9% da capacidade instalada, e no pico máximo de consumo não chegamos a 50% dessa capacidade instalada?

Mais, isso da nuvem quando passa é outra falácia. Quando a nuvem passa há vento e água. Quando a nuvem não passa há sol. quando tudo falha há gás e importação de outros países da Europa.

Mais uma vez repito estamos a falar de eliminar o carvão e não de passar para um sistema eléctrico 100% renovável.


Edit: @MipsUc  foste logo buscar o pior cenário possível. Apesar de não ser isso que está em discussão, concordo que para já é praticamente impossível  ter um sistema 100% renovável. Contudo no melhor cenário possível é perfeitamente possível fornecer energia ao pais 100% renovável.

Exemplo:


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2017 às 16:09)

Tópico para debater o fim das centrais a carvão e as suas alternativas

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/po...letricas-do-pego-e-de-sines-ate-2030_v1040763


----------



## MipsUc (17 Nov 2017 às 16:13)

A nuvem é uma falácia? Se neste momento tivéssemos um dia nublado havia água? E para o gás entrar é só estalar os dedos? Aconselho-lhe a dar uma vista de olhos nesta imagem. Vê as variações abruptas que existem quando a nuvem tapa o Sol?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peço desculpa pelo offtopic.


----------



## dahon (17 Nov 2017 às 16:30)

MipsUc disse:


> A nuvem é uma falácia? Se neste momento tivéssemos um dia nublado havia água? E para o gás entrar é só estalar os dedos? Aconselho-lhe a dar uma vista de olhos nesta imagem. Vê as variações abruptas que existem quando a nuvem tapa o Sol?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Isso é numa área pequena. Não é por acaso que a geração renovável eólica e solar se insere no conceito de geração distribuída. As nuvens não iriam tapar o sol em todos o pais num estalar de dedos. Da mesma forma que o vento não para de soprar no pais em todos os locais ao mesmo tempo. E isso da tempo de resposta. Além disso a geração não está a produzir a 100%. Existem margens de segurança para responder a quebras de produção ou aumentos bruscos de carga.


----------



## MipsUc (17 Nov 2017 às 16:39)

Tem razão @dahon . Pelo que me parece somos da mesma área. 
E como o você mostrou já houve dias que praticamente tivemos produção de energia elétrica só a partir de fontes renováveis. Não foi a 100% porque as centrais de carvão não podem ser desligadas. Acho que produzem sempre um mínimo nesses casos (500MW ou qualquer coisa assim do género).


----------



## dahon (17 Nov 2017 às 16:54)

MipsUc disse:


> Tem razão @dahon . Pelo que me parece somos da mesma área.
> E como o você mostrou já houve dias que praticamente tivemos produção de energia elétrica só a partir de fontes renováveis. Não foi a 100% porque as centrais de carvão não podem ser desligadas. Acho que produzem sempre um mínimo nesses casos (500MW ou qualquer coisa assim do género).



Penso que não desligam. Se não me engano podem estar sem injectar nada na rede mas continuam consumir carvão para se manter activas caso seja necessário entrar em produção. Se desligassem completamente levavam dias até chegar à capacidade máxima de produção.

Quanto ao resto.
Tudo o que disse é no sentido de mostrar que na minha opinião fechar as duas centrais até 2030 não é grande desafio para Portugal. Contudo já é uma grande ajuda na redução de emissões de CO2. Mas isso vai acarretar custos. Há uma grande falta de noção no nosso país sobre os custos das renoveis. Como muitos dizem a fonte é grátis mas os equipamentos que convertem essa fonte em electricidade são tudo menos baratos, a sua manutenção e toda a infraestrutura de transporte e controlo idem aspas aspas.
Neste momento em termos tecnológicos estamos relativamente próximos de conseguir garantir o 100% renovável. Agora os custos é que ainda são incomportáveis.


----------



## hurricane (17 Nov 2017 às 17:47)

Está tudo preocupado com o preco da eletricidade quando o principal devia ser a preocupacao da qualidade do nosso ar e a sustentabilidade do planeta Terra.


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2017 às 17:49)

As centrais referidas são extremamente poluentes, concordo com o seu encerramento. No entanto sublinho o que disse o @dahon, vai ser um grande desafio.

Algumas notas:
Não podemos também ficar muito dependentes das hidroeléctricas, nos anos de seca como este não temos água para as por a trabalhar.
Na energia eólica, as melhores zonas já estão cobertas de torres, poderá haver melhoria e substituição dos aerogeradores mais antigos por alguns mais eficientes e potentes, talvez valha a pena investir em eólicas off-shore.
A energia solar tem grande potencial de expansão, principalmente a nível doméstico, se cada casa/fábrica tivesse painéis solares haveria uma redução significativa do consumo de energia da rede.
Temos ainda a biomassa, penso que uma rede de pequenas centrais era um bom complemento energético, para além da redução do risco de incêndio.


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 17:51)

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/11/16/climate/alliance-phase-out-coal.html


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2017 às 17:58)

hurricane disse:


> Está tudo preocupado com o preco da eletricidade quando o principal devia ser a preocupacao da qualidade do nosso ar e a sustentabilidade do planeta Terra.



Sim... Mas vai dizer isso a pessoas que recebem o ordenado mínimo de 557€. As pessoas querem é por comida na mesa para os filhos, as preocupações ambientais ficam para segundo plano.


----------



## MipsUc (17 Nov 2017 às 18:00)

MSantos disse:


> As centrais referidas são extremamente poluentes, concordo com o seu encerramento. No entanto sublinho o que disse o @dahon, vai ser um grande desafio.
> 
> Algumas notas:
> Não podemos também ficar muito dependentes das hidroeléctricas, nos anos de seca como este não temos água para as por a trabalhar.
> ...


Esqueça o off-shore em PT, do que aprendi a nossa costa é demasiado profunda para instalar eólicas. Se fosse como no mar do Norte a história era outra...
Criam-se alguns problemas se todos começarem a instalar PV em casas domésticas e injectar na rede. Como vai ser o controlo de tensão nas horas de maior injecção e quando as casas não estão a consumir? A rede de distribuição não está preparada para fluxos de potência bidireccionais.


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 18:02)

https://www.eia.gov/outlooks/ieo/pdf/0484(2017).pdf


----------



## hurricane (17 Nov 2017 às 18:04)

MSantos disse:


> Sim... Mas vai dizer isso a pessoas que recebem o ordenado mínimo de 557€. As pessoas querem é por comida na mesa para os filhos, as preocupações ambientais ficam para segundo plano.


 Va dizer isso aos paises em desenvolvimento que sofrem diariamente com os problemas ambientais.


----------



## dahon (17 Nov 2017 às 18:06)

MSantos disse:


> As centrais referidas são extremamente poluentes, concordo com o seu encerramento. No entanto sublinho o que disse o @dahon, vai ser um grande desafio.
> 
> Algumas notas:
> Não podemos também ficar muito dependentes das hidroeléctricas, nos anos de seca como este não temos água para as por a trabalhar.
> ...



Sempre soube que a comunicação não é o meu forte.  Por isso eu que eu fui para a engenharia.

@MSantos o que quis dizer é que para Portugal desactivar as duas centrais a carvão não é um desafio, isto porque já representa pouco da nossa produção anual.
Agora um Sistema eléctrico 100% renovável, esse sim por enquanto ainda é muito complicado de implementar.

Contudo neste momento  já poderíamos desactivar pelo menos uma das centrais a carvão sem grandes problemas. Aqui o grande entrave será os preços da electricidade. Ao usarmos mais a centrais a gás o preço da electricidade vais subir.  Mas isto era se fosse feito agora, até 2030 temos mais que tempo para preparar a sua desactivação(das centrais a carvão) sem influenciar o preço da electricidade.


----------



## dahon (17 Nov 2017 às 18:12)

Basicamente é isto.


Orion disse:


> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/11/16/climate/alliance-phase-out-coal.html



 No entanto no nosso pais era uma redução de 20% das emissões anuais. Isto porque a central de Sines já é velhinha e polui que se farta. Aliás o contrato com a central de Sines acabava este ano, por acaso não sei se foi renovado ou não mas suponho que sim.


----------



## fablept (17 Nov 2017 às 19:02)

De acordo com a minha conta de luz  (baseado em 2016), 30% da minha energia provém da geotermia...mas acho que ele valor já foi  superior..


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2017 às 22:02)

MipsUc disse:


> Esqueça o off-shore em PT, do que aprendi a nossa costa é demasiado profunda para instalar eólicas. Se fosse como no mar do Norte a história era outra...
> Criam-se alguns problemas se todos começarem a instalar PV em casas domésticas e injectar na rede. Como vai ser o controlo de tensão nas horas de maior injecção e quando as casas não estão a consumir? A rede de distribuição não está preparada para fluxos de potência bidireccionais.



Já foi feita uma experiência com uma eólica numa plataforma flutuante, o WindFloat que esteve ao largo da Costa do Litoral Norte.


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2017 às 22:05)

dahon disse:


> Sempre soube que a comunicação não é o meu forte.  Por isso eu que eu fui para a engenharia.
> 
> @MSantos o que quis dizer é que para Portugal desactivar as duas centrais a carvão não é um desafio, isto porque já representa pouco da nossa produção anual.
> Agora um Sistema eléctrico 100% renovável, esse sim por enquanto ainda é muito complicado de implementar.
> ...



A comunicação estava óptima, eu é que li mal o teu post! 
(ou editaste-o entretanto?)


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2017 às 22:09)

hurricane disse:


> Va dizer isso aos paises em desenvolvimento que sofrem diariamente com os problemas ambientais.



Países esses que querem ter luz em casa, de forma barata (do carvão)... 

O problema não é assim tão simples, se fosse já amanha estariam resolvidos os problemas das emissões poluentes. A malta não polui por prazer, polui porque é o caminho mais fácil e barato de ter energia, mas obviamente que o paradigma tem que mudar. A mudança já está a ocorrer, infelizmente ainda de forma lenta, mas deve acelerar o ritmo nos próximos anos (a necessidade assim o exige).


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2017 às 22:32)

http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...o-pagar-mais-36-milhoes-de-euros-a-edp-234433

Ainda, temos a energia barata toca a aumentar. 

Se estão, à espera que a aposta em renováveis não vai encarecer ainda mais a energia é uma verdadeira falácia em Portugal. 

A energia solar ainda está cara, as empresas não investem sem apoios europeus, a população em geral não tem esse dinheiro para investir e ver só o seu retorno ao fim de 5 a 6 anos e nas melhores das hipóteses.

A maioria dos dimensionamentos para energia fotovoltaica que realizei para uma cadeia de hotéis e algumas fábricas de sal e pescas aqui no Algarve, quando apresentei o relatório pormenorizado quer a nível de produção, quer a nível de investimento, disseram-me quando existir apoios europeus a rondar os 90% do projecto, nós conversamos. 

Quanto, aos mais pequenos, 1 ou 2 painéis na maioria dos casos, mas não vai resolver em nada. Tinha alguns projectos agrícolas no Alentejo que foram já pelo cano abaixo com a seca, estavam interessados em investir mas com a seca, estão aplicar o dinheiro na alimentação dos animais.

Embora, a maioria queira vender o excedente à rede, mas com esta lei do autoconsumo quase não se aplica, vender para ganhar uns 5 cêntimos/Kw nem tanto, mais vale estar quieto.


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2017 às 23:23)

dahon disse:


> O que se está a discutir é a eliminação das centrais de carvão. Em Portugal para acabar com a centrais a carvão não é preciso armazenamento. Dando o exemplo de um dia como hoje, com mais 1GW de Fotovoltaico instalado e podíamos retirar as centrais de carvão de serviço, tendo o backup das centrais a gás.
> Além disso as centrais a carvão representam mais ou menos 9% da capacidade instalada em Portugal. A ponta máxima de consumo na grande maioria dos dias não chega a 50% da capacidade instalada.
> Por isso neste momento não era nada de muito complicado retirar de funcionamento as centrais de carvão. O grande problema é o custo de produção, o carvão é extremamente barato já o gás natural(apesar de poluir 4x menos) é bem mais caro. Num dia como o de hoje com a capacidade instalada que temos, sem a centrais a carvão o preço da electricidade disparava.
> 
> Em relação à eficiência isso é uma falácia. O eficiência de uma central a carvão situa-se entre os 15-35%. Comparativamente a eficiência das turbinas eólicas situa-se entre os 30-45% e o fotovoltaico ronda os 20%. Contudo existem tecnologias no Fotovoltaico que se aproximam dos 30% mas cujo o custo por enquanto ainda é elevado.




@dahon, apesar das centrais a carvão representarem 9% da capacidade instalada em Portugal, o seu papel continua determinante na produção de energia. Por isso é que não as desligam.
Este ano, até ao final de Outubro as centrais a carvão produziram o equivalente a 27,7% da electricidade consumida. A eólica está nos 23,5%. E não está a ser um ano fraco em termos eólicos. (Índice eólico de 0,98).
Em 2016, e considerando o mesmo período de tempo - os primeiros 10 meses do ano, a produção hídrica foi excepcional: 1,59!! A eólica 1,04. Mas ainda assim as centrais a carvão produziram o equivalente a 22,8% da electricidade consumida. E como dizes, e bem, são tão somente 9% da capacidade instalada. A eólica representa 25% da capacidade instalada.

E isto acontece porquê? Porque as renováveis são energias intermitentes, e claro, porque o carvão é muito mais barato e está sempre a bombar. Ambiente? Poluição? O que é isso? Conta para reduzir o défice? Aumenta o nosso PIB?  É mais ou menos isso que está no pensamento de quem governa.

Mas bom, isto para dizer que, se 5GW de eólica, têm estado a produzir menos (na globalidade) que as duas centrais a carvão, como é que com apenas 1GW de fotovoltaico, irias substituir o funcionamento dessas centrais? Nem com 3 ou 4GW...



MSantos disse:


> A energia solar tem grande potencial de expansão, principalmente a nível doméstico, se cada casa/fábrica tivesse painéis solares haveria uma redução significativa do consumo de energia da rede.


Isto sim, é para mim o grande desafio tecnológico dos próximos anos! Já imaginaram todos os arredores dos centros urbanos (dormitórios) a produzir electricidade para o centro urbano? Neste momento as grandes centrais de produção renovável estão quase todas longe dos centros urbanos...


----------



## dahon (17 Nov 2017 às 23:36)

MSantos disse:


> A comunicação estava óptima, eu é que li mal o teu post!
> (ou editaste-o entretanto?)



Não, eu não editei. Aliás desde o inicio eu tentei dar a perceber que na minha opinião Portugal pode livrar-se muito facilmente das centrais a carvão. Mas houve quem percebesse que eu estava a dizer que era fácil passar para 100% renovável(o que não é). A partir de certo ponto pensei que me estava a expressar mal. 




algarvio1980 disse:


> http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...o-pagar-mais-36-milhoes-de-euros-a-edp-234433
> 
> Ainda, temos a energia barata toca a aumentar.
> 
> ...



Não confundir Produção com Distribuição. Quem faz os preço são os produtores a distribuição é um monopólio regulado e é paga para prestar esse serviço. E uma das formas para melhorar esse serviço(investir na rede) é com incentivos (prémios) se não ficava quietinha e só mantinha como está. Devido a essa confusão é que a ERSE vai obrigar a EDP Distribuição mudar de nome. Para que não se confunda com a EDP Produção e a EDP Comercial.

Quanto ao preço da electricidade concordo que é cara, mas isso vai mais além do preço das renováveis, o défice tarifário que ainda vamos andar a pagar até 2020, se não me engano, advém de muitas negociatas feita em prejuízo do consumidor. Isto tudo com a conivência dos governos.

Em relação ao solar(fotovoltaico), não sei os preços dos contratos que se tem feito ultimamente,li qualquer coisa que na India bateram records de valores mais baixos, mas lembro-me de ler que nos EUA, no ano passado já se fizeram contratos muito próximos das centrais a gás. Alem disso a previsão é que em 2021 a energia solar(fotovoltaico) seja mais barata que o carvão. Mas isto é em grande escala como é óbvio, os preço dos painéis para por nas casa e empresas em BT não se nota essa redução de preços tão facilmente.


----------



## dahon (18 Nov 2017 às 00:15)

AnDré disse:


> @dahon, apesar das centrais a carvão representarem 9% da capacidade instalada em Portugal, o seu papel continua determinante na produção de energia. Por isso é que não as desligam.
> Este ano, até ao final de Outubro as centrais a carvão produziram o equivalente a 27,7% da electricidade consumida. A eólica está nos 23,5%. E não está a ser um ano fraco em termos eólicos. (Índice eólico de 0,98).
> Em 2016, e considerando o mesmo período de tempo - os primeiros 10 meses do ano, a produção hídrica foi excepcional: 1,59!! A eólica 1,04. Mas ainda assim as centrais a carvão produziram o equivalente a 22,8% da electricidade consumida. E como dizes, e bem, são tão somente 9% da capacidade instalada. A eólica representa 25% da capacidade instalada.
> 
> ...



Compreendo perfeitamente e sei a importância que tem tido as centrais a carvão, principalmente na situação excepcional que nos encontramos. Mas por isso é que eu falei nas de Gás. Se forem reparando nunca se atinge o máximo da capacidade instala das centrais de gás. Eu sei que convém deixar uma margem para resposta, já que as centrais a gás tem um tempo de resposta curto. Mas mesmo num dia como o de hoje em que praticamente não houve vento e a produção hídrica foi só para responder ao dois picos de consumo. As centrais a gás no máximo chegaram aos 80% da capacidade instalada e estávamos a exportar para Espanha. Basicamente o que eu quero dizer é, quando necessário usemos mais gás do que carvão ou só gás caso seja possível. Claro isto com os seus custos associados.

Eu estou a fazer disto um exercício de redução de poluição o máximo possível, ou seja usar o mínimo possível de carvão. Basicamente tentar perceber que passos tomar para acabar com a centrais a carvão em Portugal.

Quanto ao fotovoltaico é óbvio que sozinho não substitui o carvão na sua totalidade mas em condições favoráveis como as de hoje durante um certo período do dia com mais, vá, 1,5 GW instalados conseguirias suprir a necessidade das centrais de carvão. Falo em 1,5 GW porque nós já temos instalados 460MW e sendo que o total da capacidade das centrais de carvão é 1,76 GW. Como diz o outro é fazer as contas.





AnDré disse:


> Isto sim, é para mim o grande desafio tecnológico dos próximos anos! Já imaginaram todos os arredores dos centros urbanos (dormitórios) a produzir electricidade para o centro urbano? Neste momento as grandes centrais de produção renovável estão quase todas longe dos centros urbanos...



Sem dúvida que é um grande desafio tecnológico, mas eu diria também financeiro. Pois teremos que proceder a uma remodelação profunda da rede de distribuição. Principalmente no que diz respeito a inteligência, protecções e armazenamento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2017 às 01:03)

Acho que se apostarem na eólica no mar vai ser um grande puxão para as renováveis, principalmente no Verão graças à nortada, em conjunto com a fotovoltaica, poderia colmatar o défice da hídrica em período de seca. Por outro lado, em período de chuva, podia corrigir a ineficiência da fotovoltaica, graças à nebulosidade.

Contudo, colocar aqueles monstros a flutuar no mar deve custar quase a dívida de Portugal lol

O nosso país tem tudo para ganhar avanço quanto a energia renovável, principalmente quanto ao vento e ao sol. A hídrica é um grande pilar da nossa energia atualmente, mas com as frequentes secas que vão ocorrer no futuro, vai ser cada vez menos relevante.


----------



## slbgdt (19 Nov 2017 às 02:29)

Pode se investir muito na eólica e solar mas a única forma de armazenar energia são as hídricas com a bombagem ou as centrais a combustíveis fósseis.
Melhor que uma qualquer centra a gás com ciclo combinado seria mesmo uma central nuclear.
E o futuro passará pela fusão nuclear logo que se consiga controlar a mesma.
Mas o nuclear é assunto tabu, apesar de ser uma energia limpa, devido a um erro humano em Chernobyl e a um sismo e a um tsunami excecionais.
A título de exemplo roubado da Wikipédia.
" (por exemplo, a fusão de poucos cm³ de deutério, um isótopo de hidrogênio, produziria uma energia equivalente àquela produzida pela queima de 20 toneladas de carvão)."


----------



## dahon (19 Nov 2017 às 16:52)

slbgdt disse:


> Pode se investir muito na eólica e solar mas a única forma de armazenar energia são as hídricas com a bombagem ou as centrais a combustíveis fósseis.
> Melhor que uma qualquer centra a gás com ciclo combinado seria mesmo uma central nuclear.
> E o futuro passará pela fusão nuclear logo que se consiga controlar a mesma.
> Mas o nuclear é assunto tabu, apesar de ser uma energia limpa, devido a um erro humano em Chernobyl e a um sismo e a um tsunami excecionais.
> ...



Eu sei que isto é um tema algo controverso. Mas não posso concordar em chamar "energia limpa" à energia produzida por uma central nuclear de fissão. Chamar limpo a um método que produz *lixo* radioactivo, o qual é armazenado de forma temporária há mais de 70 anos, pois até hoje ainda não se sabe o que fazer com ele. Não consigo concordar.


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2017 às 20:23)

a experiência da urgeiriça mostra-nos a complexidade da fissão nuclear além da necessidade de água para arefecimento do circuito térmico, água essa que também tem de ser tratada e descontaminada.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2017 às 20:12)

slbgdt disse:


> Pode se investir muito na eólica e solar mas a única forma de armazenar energia são as hídricas com a bombagem ou as centrais a combustíveis fósseis.
> Melhor que uma qualquer centra a gás com ciclo combinado seria mesmo uma central nuclear.
> E o futuro passará pela fusão nuclear logo que se consiga controlar a mesma.
> Mas o nuclear é assunto tabu, apesar de ser uma energia limpa, devido a um erro humano em Chernobyl e a um sismo e a um tsunami excecionais.
> ...



De limpa tem pouco, como já foi referido nos posts anteriores.

Além de que um azar pode sempre ocorrer, estamos numa zona sísmica e tradicionalmente somos um povo que gosta de facilitar, facilitismos no nuclear dão asneiras... Incorrigíveis..


----------



## slbgdt (22 Nov 2017 às 15:22)

MSantos disse:


> De limpa tem pouco, como já foi referido nos posts anteriores.
> 
> Além de que um azar pode sempre ocorrer, estamos numa zona sísmica e tradicionalmente somos um povo que gosta de facilitar, facilitismos no nuclear dão asneiras... Incorrigíveis..



@MSantos quando refiro a energia limpa falo em CO2 libertado para a atmosfera..
Acidentes acontecem mas o Japão que é zona sísmica só houve Fukushima e devido ao maremoto que parou as bombas de refrigeração


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2017 às 16:19)

slbgdt disse:


> @MSantos quando refiro a energia limpa falo em CO2 libertado para a atmosfera..
> Acidentes acontecem mas o Japão que é zona sísmica só houve Fukushima e devido ao maremoto que parou as bombas de refrigeração



Não é só o CO2 que "suja". 

Em relação ao nuclear, no caso do Japão foi "só um sismo", cá podia ser outro "só" qualquer que o resultado seria o mesmo. o Nuclear é muito arriscado, a probabilidade de correr mal é de facto baixa, mas quando acontecem azares gera-se um problema sem solução 100% eficaz. Além de que cá ninguém ia querer aquilo à porta, não ia haver ninguém que quisesse morar perto da central, haveria enorme contestação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2017 às 21:16)

https://zap.aeiou.pt/investidores-desistiram-portugal-causa-da-taxa-das-eolicas-182084

Querem acabar com as centrais a carvão e depois querem taxar as energias renováveis e é vê-los a fugirem deste país, existe muitos países para investirem, bye bye 300 milhões de euros de investimento.

Ainda bem, que o PS bebeu medronho e voltou atrás no dia seguinte, mesmo assim, causou danos na economia. Gente burra é o que é.


----------



## dahon (30 Nov 2017 às 15:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> https://zap.aeiou.pt/investidores-desistiram-portugal-causa-da-taxa-das-eolicas-182084
> 
> Querem acabar com as centrais a carvão e depois querem taxar as energias renováveis e é vê-los a fugirem deste país, existe muitos países para investirem, bye bye 300 milhões de euros de investimento.
> 
> Ainda bem, que o PS bebeu medronho e voltou atrás no dia seguinte, mesmo assim, causou danos na economia. Gente burra é o que é.



Não leves muito a sério essas declarações da APREN. Nenhum investidor ia ou vai "fugir" e muito menos iriam falir as empresas. Isto porque os contratos que subsidiam a produção com estatuto de PRE(produção em regime especial) que engloba eólica, solar, co-geração entre outras de menor dimensão, foram renovados pelo governo PSD/CDS por mais 7 anos. Por isso em vez de nos livrarmos desses contratos ruinosos em 2020, vamos andar a pagar o MWh caro e vamos continuar a levar com o défice tarifário provavelmente para alem de 2027. Não fosse o problema que isto ia dar nos tribunais, o que deixou este governo de mão atadas, eu concordo com medida.

Além disso os contratos que tem sido aprovados para o fotovoltaico tem sido todos fora do regime PRE por isso vão estar sujeitos ao mercado concorrencial. Ou seja dentro de alguns anos vamos estar a pagar mais por produção eólica do que pagamos por solar. Sendo a eólica mais barata que a solar. Isto tudo graças à mama estatal que um governo de direita renovou. 

É engraçado de ver a hipocrisia politica a funcionar no seu melhor. Só o BE é que estrebucha, toda a oposição nem muge nem tuge.


----------



## VimDePantufas (30 Nov 2017 às 15:58)

MSantos disse:


> Não é só o CO2 que "suja".
> 
> Em relação ao nuclear, no caso do Japão foi "só um sismo", cá podia ser outro "só" qualquer que o resultado seria o mesmo. o Nuclear é muito arriscado, a probabilidade de correr mal é de facto baixa, mas quando acontecem azares gera-se um problema sem solução 100% eficaz. Além de que cá ninguém ia querer aquilo à porta, não ia haver ninguém que quisesse morar perto da central, haveria enorme contestação.


Isto da energia limpa é treta e só treta, senão vejamos; nós não temos nuclear logo estamos 100% livres de quaisquer problema ou ocorrência, mas então e a Espanha, e a França e a Inglaterra e a Alemanha e a ............. e .............. nós pagamos para a utilizar sempre que necessário.
Ou seja, estamos no mesmo barco que todos os outros, quer tendo quer não tendo energia nuclear e não há volta a dar


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2020 às 22:53)

> *Windfloat: turbina eólica flutuante já está ligada a Viana do Castelo*
> É um marco para Viana do Castelo – e também para o Mundo: a primeira das três turbinas eólicas flutuantes do projeto Windfloat Atlantic já se encontra ligada com sucesso a uma estação nas imediações da cidade minhota. Esta é apenas a primeira ligação prevista para as três turbinas eólicas que o consórcio Windplus instalou a 20 quilómetros de distância de Viana do Castelo, estabelecendo um novo recorde em termos de potência e dimensão nas turbinas eólicas flutuantes.
> 
> A primeira ligação, que ficou concluída a 31 de dezembro, deverá garantir uma potência energética de 8,4 MW. Quando se concluírem as ligações às três turbinas, o parque eólico flutuante deverá alcançar uma potência de cerca de 25 MW – o correspondente às necessidades energéticas de uma população de 60 mil pessoas (o concelho de Viana do Castelo conta com 89 mil habitantes).
> ...



Isto parece-me o futuro da energia em Portugal, este projeto demorou o seu tempo mas espero que os resultados sejam muito bons e que se invista mais! Era também interessante saber se cada turbina tem estações metereológicas (muito provavelmente) . 

No Verão temos um défice grande de energia renovável pois a hídrica não dá nada, pelo que com a nortada isto seria uma solução excelente!


----------



## Illicitus (3 Jan 2020 às 23:35)

"Com uma altura de 215 metros entre a extremidade de cada pá à base flutuante, estes gigantes eólicos foram desenhados para resistir a ondas de 20 metros e ventos superiores a 100 Km/h."

Esta parte captou a minha atenção. Penso que não é muito incomum as condições do mar no norte do país ultrapassem esses parâmetros.

Qual será o procedimento quando há previsão de condições piores do que essas?


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jan 2020 às 19:41)

Illicitus disse:


> "Com uma altura de 215 metros entre a extremidade de cada pá à base flutuante, estes gigantes eólicos foram desenhados para resistir a ondas de 20 metros e ventos superiores a 100 Km/h."
> 
> Esta parte captou a minha atenção. Penso que não é muito incomum as condições do mar no norte do país ultrapassem esses parâmetros.
> 
> Qual será o procedimento quando há previsão de condições piores do que essas?


Não sabemos se falam em ventos médios ou rajadas  Mas claro que uma coisa tão cara tem que resistir a rajadas valentes.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2020 às 11:14)

Sugiro que a moderação altere o titulo do tópico para "Transição Energética em Portugal" para ser mais abrangente em termos de temática e para irmos partilhando aqui notícias, comentários ou outros assuntos relevantes sobre a temática da energia.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2020 às 12:45)

Deixo aqui um link para um mapa que representa todos (ou quase todos) os centros electroprodutores renováveis que existem em Portugal: https://e2p.inegi.up.pt/


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2020 às 13:27)

*Pobreza energética: Portugal é o quinto país europeu onde cidadãos têm mais dificuldades em aquecer casas*

https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...m-mais-dificuldades-para-aquecer-casas-531946

Em Portugal, as construções são péssimas a nível de isolamento, quer no Inverno quer no Verão e as casas são a preço de ouro. Por mais, que aqueçam a casa, as casas em Portugal perdem o calor todo num instante, a humidade é outro factor importante. Nem somos um país assim tão frio, se os nórdicos tivessem as casas que nós temos, seguramente que morriam todos no Inverno. Depois temos uma factura energética bastante elevada outro factor em conta e com isso, muitos recorrem a outras alternativas que podem ser fatais, casos fatais ocorrem todos os anos em Portugal e nem temos tido uma vaga de frio intenso, se tivéssemos muitos morreriam por falta de aquecimento nas casas ou por braseiras.

Não vejo nenhum político, preocupado com a eficiência energética das casas, criaram uma etiqueta para as casas, mas criarem soluções para resolver o problema, são zero. Se os construtores não cumprem as regras, que criem-se leis e multas pesadas para quem infrinja as regras.

No Verão, temos o problema ao contrário, as casas são uns autênticos fornos e mais energia é precisa para atenuar o calor nas casas.

Concluindo, as casas em Portugal não têm condições de habitabilidade quer no Inverno, quer no Verão devido ao desconforto térmico que existe. 

Portugal, em quase tudo, está na cauda da Europa, mas muitos ainda dizem que é uma maravilha.


----------



## Toby (6 Jan 2020 às 20:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Pobreza energética: Portugal é o quinto país europeu onde cidadãos têm mais dificuldades em aquecer casas*
> 
> https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...m-mais-dificuldades-para-aquecer-casas-531946
> 
> ...



A nova geração vai mudar isso, nos amigos que temos cujos filhos que foram a outros países para estágios ou estudos têm um olhar crítico e salutar quando voltam.


----------



## slbgdt (6 Jan 2020 às 21:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isto parece-me o futuro da energia em Portugal, este projeto demorou o seu tempo mas espero que os resultados sejam muito bons e que se invista mais! Era também interessante saber se cada turbina tem estações metereológicas (muito provavelmente) .
> 
> No Verão temos um défice grande de energia renovável pois a hídrica não dá nada, pelo que com a nortada isto seria uma solução excelente!



Esperemos que não.
Investimentos subsidiados como este são basicamente um roubo.
Tem prioridade na rede, é pago muito acima do valor de mercado e é inconstante.
Mais eólica sim mas sem tarifas subsidiadas sff


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2020 às 22:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Pobreza energética: Portugal é o quinto país europeu onde cidadãos têm mais dificuldades em aquecer casas*
> 
> https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...m-mais-dificuldades-para-aquecer-casas-531946
> 
> ...


Pensas como eu... Por mim a maior parte das construções existentes são uma vergonha! Mesmo construções recentes não cumprem com os requesitos mínimos. É tudo tijolo, cimento e esferovite como isolamento. A receita é a mesma à anos. Depois leva o "botox" dos acabamentos, janelas de vidro duplo e chuta para cá 250 000€!
Para mim era dinamite nessa sucata toda! 
Andam todos a brincar às "casinhas" mas se calhar sou eu que sou radical demais 

Já agora... Fachadas ventiladas, quebras de pontes térmicas, sistema Etics, etc é tudo para Inglês ver ou então em construções (algumas) com rótulo "LUX" de 500.000€ para cima...


----------



## dahon (7 Jan 2020 às 00:23)

slbgdt disse:


> Esperemos que não.
> Investimentos subsidiados como este são basicamente um roubo.
> Tem prioridade na rede, é pago muito acima do valor de mercado e é inconstante.
> Mais eólica sim mas sem tarifas subsidiadas sff


Isto é só para sacar mais uns fundos europeus, mas não deixa de ser uma potencial solução a longo prazo. Antes de investir nisto está o fotovoltaico e os reforços de potência nos parques eólicos já existentes.


----------



## dahon (24 Jan 2020 às 18:09)

"O mercado de CO2 nunca vai resultar" they said:









> *Em agosto o país teve uma nova queda no consumo de carvão, que atingiu um nível que já não se registava desde outubro de 2011. Em comparação com o ano passado, a queima de carvão em Portugal está a cair quase 23%*


https://expresso.pt/economia/2019-11-04-Consumo-de-carvao-em-Portugal-cai-para-minimo-de-oito-anos


----------



## Toby (25 Jan 2020 às 06:28)

Eu li bem: o objectivo de Portugal para 2022 é acabar com o carvão?


----------



## slbgdt (25 Jan 2020 às 10:35)

dahon disse:


> "O mercado de CO2 nunca vai resultar" they said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Havendo chuva e vento qb o consumo de carvão desce.
Meses de anticiclone e o carvão queimado aumenta.
É a lógica da batata.

Mas sim Sines será fechada e produzirá hidrogênio a escala industrial.
Só ainda não sei com que energia


----------



## dahon (25 Jan 2020 às 11:14)

slbgdt disse:


> Havendo chuva e vento qb o consumo de carvão desce.
> Meses de anticiclone e o carvão queimado aumenta.
> É a lógica da batata.
> 
> ...


Aqui foi mesmo o custo das emissões de CO2. O que não dizem na notícia é que o consumo de gás disparou no mesmo período. No fundo o carvão está a perder competitividade para o gás na geração termoelétrica.


----------



## dahon (25 Jan 2020 às 11:21)

Toby disse:


> Eu li bem: o objectivo de Portugal para 2022 é acabar com o carvão?


2023. Só ainda não se percebeu como. Sines tem uma grande importância como reserva para garantir a segurança de abastecimento.
Veremos quais serão as soluções apresentadas.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2020 às 13:12)

dizem que as vão converter para consumir hidrogénio, muito bonito falta saber como o vão obter o dito cujo


----------



## dahon (25 Jan 2020 às 16:17)

camrov8 disse:


> dizem que as vão converter para consumir hidrogénio, muito bonito falta saber como o vão obter o dito cujo


Supostamente será produzido com o excedente de produção renovável. 
Quanto produção de energia elétrica já não sei. Se for no conceito de fuel cell, a eficiência do processo não lá grande coisa, principalmente em grande escala. Se for para queimar mantendo a parte termoeléctrica, se não me engano as poucas que existem são de pequena escala com potências instaladas pouco acima dos 10MW. Em comparação a potência instala na termoeléctrica de Sines é de 1200MW, mais coisa menos coisa.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2020 às 17:12)

a partida será para queima uma vez que a maior parte da tecnologia já existe será so necessário alguma reconversão


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2020 às 16:26)

No espaço de cinco anos, Portugal duplicou a produção de energia solar:



> A produção de energia solar fotovoltaica em Portugal tem crescido de ano para ano, à medida que vão nascendo de Norte a Sul do país novas centrais solares de larga escala, à boleia de uma substancial redução no custo dos módulos fotovoltaicos. Os últimos dados da Direção-Geral de Energia e Geologia (DGEG) mostram que o país gerou no ano passado 1276 gigawatts hora (GWh) de energia fotovoltaica, um pouco mais do dobro dos 627 GWh que tinha produzido em 2014.



Fonte: https://expresso.pt/economia/2020-0...Portugal-duplicou-a-producao-de-energia-solar

A aposta na energia solar parece ser o caminho certo para a transição energética.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2021 às 14:31)

*PORTUGAL ATINGE 111 HORAS SEM PRODUÇÃO DE ENERGIA TÉRMICA CONVENCIONAL
06.01.2021*

_"A redução de consumos no período do Natal, associada a elevadas disponibilidades eólicas e hídricas, levaram ao maior período registado até hoje no sistema nacional sem a contribuição de qualquer produção térmica clássica, ascendendo a 111 horas, no período entre os dias 24 e 28 de dezembro.

Neste período o sistema foi abastecido a partir de produção eólica com 47%, hídrica 19%, importação 17%, fotovoltaica com 2% e os restantes 15% de cogeração e biomassa.

O anterior período máximo sem térmica convencional tinha ocorrido em abril de 2018, totalizando 88 horas.

Este ano, a contribuição do carvão para o abastecimento o consumo de eletricidade foi de 4%, quando habitualmente ultrapassava os 20%.

Para João Conceição, COO da REN, "estes dados revelam a robustez do Sistema Eléctrico Nacional, pois quando é necessário ajustar a diferentes fontes de produção, estas ficam disponíveis, em condições competitivas de mercado, assegurando a segurança e a fiabilidade do abastecimento"._




Não deixa de ser irónico esta noticia ter sido publicada hoje.

Isto porque ontem atingiu-se um pico de consumo de *9547MW*. 48% da energia foi produzida pela energia térmica convencional (gás natural e carvão) e 45% pela energia hídrica.

Quando o frio aperta...
Nos próximos dias, e atendendo ao frio previsto, vamos continuar com elevados consumos de energia elétrica. Felizmente a energia eólica deverá dar uma ajuda na produção.
De qualquer forma, devemos continuar a assistir a uma redução das albufeiras onde a função principal seja a produção de energia elétrica.
Do lado espanhol, Alcantara perdeu 106,47hm3 em 72h. Como se referiu ontem, há muita água a correr no Tejo.


----------



## dahon (6 Jan 2021 às 15:12)

AnDré disse:


> Não deixa de ser irónico esta noticia ter sido publicada hoje.
> 
> Isto porque ontem atingiu-se um pico de consumo de *9547MW*. 48% da energia foi produzida pela energia térmica convencional (gás natural e carvão) e 45% pela energia hídrica.
> 
> ...



Estes dias a eólica tem feito muita falta. Não só para reduzir a necessidade da térmica, como também para amenizar o disparo do preço do MWh no MIBEL (mercado grossista).
Vamos ver como será a resposta num futuro próximo em condições semelhantes sem Sines e depois Pego.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2021 às 15:31)

dahon disse:


> Estes dias a eólica tem feito muita falta. Não só para reduzir a necessidade da térmica, como também para amenizar o disparo do preço do MWh no MIBEL (mercado grossista).
> Vamos ver como será a resposta num futuro próximo em condições semelhantes sem Sines e depois Pego.



De referir que ontem Portugal exportou 19,20GWh de energia, a um preço bem alto.


----------



## dahon (6 Jan 2021 às 21:25)

AnDré disse:


> De referir que ontem Portugal exportou 19,20GWh de energia, a um preço bem alto.


Sendo que o mercado é ibérico, exportar ou importar de Espanha tem pouco significado, para o mercado.
No entanto, sem Sines e Pego essa tendência mais exportadora secalhar inverte-se. Aliás basta olhar para 2019, ano onde a produção de electricidade das centrais de carvão foi o mais baixo de sempre, e a importação aumentou substancialmente.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2022 às 13:51)

Complexo do Tâmega da Iberdrola já está a injetar energia na rede​*O complexo do Tâmega terá capacidade para produzir 1.766 GWh por ano, o suficiente para suprir as necessidades energéticas dos municípios vizinhos e das cidades de Braga e Guimarães (440 mil lares).*​







						Complexo do Tâmega da Iberdrola já está a injetar energia na rede
					

O complexo do Tâmega terá capacidade para produzir 1.766 GWh por ano, o suficiente para suprir as necessidades energéticas dos municípios vizinhos e das cidades de Braga e Guimarães (440 mil lares).




					eco.sapo.pt
				



Embora em termos ambientais a cascata do Tâmega não tenha sido grande ideia devido aos enormes impactos na fauna do rio e paisagem envolvente, em termos energéticos vem reforçar a nossa capacidade de produção de energia.


----------



## LMMS (29 Jan 2022 às 10:21)

slbgdt disse:


> A Única hipótese de reduzir as turbinacões é começar com apagoes na rede nacional.
> A electricidade não nasce nas árvores nem se semeia, ao contrário do que se pensa em Lisboa..
> 
> Alto Tâmega começaram agora as obras para erguer o paredão.
> ...


Portugal precisa urgente de parques solares de 1GW, o que está previsto para a zona de Sines, tem contestação, mas em Portugal tudo é contestado.
Tem que se ter alguns cuidados, mas vai ter que ser, apesar das contestações, não temos outra solução.
É claro que estes parques gigantes vão ter um impacto forte na zona, mas Portugal não pode desperdiçar o Sol que tem.
Portugal precisa de ter +20% da sua energia a vir das fotovoltaicas, e urgente, pois esta seca é o prenuncio de que a hídrica vai ter as suas limitações.


----------



## hurricane (29 Jan 2022 às 10:39)

LMMS disse:


> Portugal precisa urgente de parques solares de 1GW, o que está previsto para a zona de Sines, tem contestação, mas em Portugal tudo é contestado.
> Tem que se ter alguns cuidados, mas vai ter que ser, apesar das contestações, não temos outra solução.
> É claro que estes parques gigantes vão ter um impacto forte na zona, mas Portugal não pode desperdiçar o Sol que tem.
> Portugal precisa de ter +20% da sua energia a vir das fotovoltaicas, e urgente, pois esta seca é o prenuncio de que a hídrica vai ter as suas limitações.


Porque nao usar paineis nos telhados das casas? Aqui na Bélgica sem sol, vejo casas e casas com paineis solares nos telhados.


----------



## LMMS (29 Jan 2022 às 10:46)

hurricane disse:


> Porque nao usar paineis nos telhados das casas? Aqui na Bélgica sem sol, vejo casas e casas com paineis solares nos telhados.


Estão a anos luz do que se passa aqui em Portugal, mas cada vez mais muitas pessoas começam a instalar painéis solares nas suas casas. Também muitas empresas estão a instalar os seus "parques" solares para autoconsumo.


----------



## dahon (29 Jan 2022 às 11:55)

Fontes renováveis intermitentes (eólica e fotovoltaica) não substituem geração hídrica. Aliás a geração hídrica de albufeira tem e terá um papel determinante na integração da cada vez maior capacidade instalada de fontes renováveis intermitentes. No caso da fotovoltaica esse papel da hídrica é ainda mais expressivo, exemplo de ontem:






Na geração por fontes renováveis, a fotovoltaica não responde a picos de consumo, sendo a eólica também intermitente sobra a hídrica.


----------



## Stinger (29 Jan 2022 às 20:33)

hurricane disse:


> Porque nao usar paineis nos telhados das casas? Aqui na Bélgica sem sol, vejo casas e casas com paineis solares nos telhados.


Meu caro , se a edp quisesse eu e mais condonimos alugavamos todo o telhado do prédio para instalar paineis solares na totalidade do telhado . 

Se todos os predios fizessem isso ajudava muito .

Claro esta que tinha de haver beneficios para os predios.

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2022 às 21:01)

Stinger disse:


> Meu caro , se a edp quisesse eu e mais condonimos alugavamos todo o telhado do prédio para instalar paineis solares na totalidade do telhado .
> 
> Se todos os predios fizessem isso ajudava muito .
> 
> ...


Além disso, as empresas colocariam mais painéis solares nos telhados das suas instalações. Não só para autoconsumo, mas para injetar na rede.

E nesse sentido existe duas enormes vantagens: não é necessária uma rede de transporte de energia, nem é necessário ocupar os solos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2022 às 21:17)

Os riscos ambientais que representam essas mega centrais solares serão vistos a médio-longo prazo, depois não se queixem. 



hurricane disse:


> Porque nao usar paineis nos telhados das casas? Aqui na Bélgica sem sol, vejo casas e casas com paineis solares nos telhados.


Aqui, basta ver as moradias e contam-se aquelas que têm painéis para autoconsumo ou para AQS, os estrangeiros têm muito mais iniciativa em colocarem painéis do que propriamente os portugueses.



AnDré disse:


> Além disso, as empresas colocariam mais painéis solares nos telhados das suas instalações. Não só para autoconsumo, mas para injetar na rede.
> 
> E nesse sentido existe duas enormes vantagens: não é necessária uma rede de transporte de energia, nem é necessário ocupar os solos.


As empresas estão interessadas, mas quando olham para os valores simplesmente, não querem, porque faltam incentivos para isso, o PRR prevê apoios para isso e pode ser uma boa alavanca, mas lá está o preço e o retorno desse investimento ainda é algo que mexe com os bolsos das empresas. 
Injectar na rede pagam uma miséria.


----------



## dahon (29 Jan 2022 às 21:46)

AnDré disse:


> Além disso, as empresas colocariam mais painéis solares nos telhados das suas instalações. Não só para autoconsumo, mas para injetar na rede.
> 
> E nesse sentido existe duas enormes vantagens: não é necessária uma rede de transporte de energia, nem é necessário ocupar os solos.


Nem sempre assim é. Muitas empresas quando tem espaço preferem que a instalação seja no solo.

Nem todas as coberturas estão preparas para levar uma estrutura PV. As cargas aerodinâmicas provocadas pelo vento nos painéis levam a que seja necessário reforço ou mesmo a substituição da cobertura.

Além disso no chão é muito mais fácil implementar ângulos de inclinação de 30° que favorece muito uma maior produção.

Quanto ao retorno, nunca esteve tão bom como agora. A maioria das empresas paga tarifas indexadas ao mercado grossista, muitas delas viram os valores no ano passado duplicar em relação a 2020. Já a energia injetada na rede, no caso das empresas é paga a 90% do preço do mercado grossista, também nunca esteve tão bom como agora. Por isso incentivo não falta, haja capital.

Outra questão aqui abordada, no caso das redes de baixa tensão, se houver excedente na rede ligada a um PT podem ocorrer sobretensões, que por sua vez levam a que os inversores se desliguem, levando a uma grande instabilidade na rede.

Isto tudo para dizer que na teoria parece muito simples. Mas a implementação na prática não é assim tão fácil.


----------



## slbgdt (30 Jan 2022 às 02:27)

dahon disse:


> Fontes renováveis intermitentes (eólica e fotovoltaica) não substituem geração hídrica. Aliás a geração hídrica de albufeira tem e terá um papel determinante na integração da cada vez maior capacidade instalada de fontes renováveis intermitentes. No caso da fotovoltaica esse papel da hídrica é ainda mais expressivo, exemplo de ontem:
> 
> Ver anexo 1048
> 
> Na geração por fontes renováveis, a fotovoltaica não responde a picos de consumo, sendo a eólica também intermitente sobra a hídrica.



Como refere, a produção solar não cobre os picos de consumo...
Não se pode aumentar a produção eólica sem aumentar a capacidade de bombagem, caso contrário teremos excesso de energia na rede...


----------



## Toby (30 Jan 2022 às 06:51)

Bom dia,

O exemplo da Bélgica não é um bom exemplo.
A fotovoltaica belga é o resultado de uma decisão de um político belga que não sabe usar uma calculadora ou não é bom em matemática!
Isto levou a uma catastrófica "bolha financeira": empresas faliram e indivíduos contraíram empréstimos bancários (20000~30000 euros) que estão agora a perder dinheiro.
https://www.rtl.be/info/magazine/c-est-pas-tous-les-jours-dimanche/photovoltaique-1061844.aspx
https://www.lecho.be/economie-polit...avec-la-bulle-du-photovoltaique/10003748.html

Em Portugal, existe apenas uma falta de vontade/informação da população.
Não é financeiramente inacessível: 






Custo líquido para 1000w 740 euros painéis garantidos 25 anos pela EDP (são LG de excelente qualidade)
Para aqueles que querem melhorar o seu conforto e poupar dinheiro, tudo é possível:
https://www.fundoambiental.pt/apoios-prr/paes-2021.aspx
Agora é preciso ter cuidado com a qualidade dos produtos e dos instaladores, pois em todo o lado há bons e maus.


----------



## fernandinand (30 Jan 2022 às 08:59)

@Toby Considero as ofertas da EDP (e outras energéticas similares) um roubo para os consumidores.
Penso que existem melhores alternativas. Vou dar o meu exemplo, onde faço as minhas compras regulares e até hoje sem problemas nos materiais que vendem.
P.S- Tenho instalado ~4.5kWh de sistema offgrid




__





						Painéis solares fotovoltaicos de alta qualidade e eficiência premium
					

Dispomos das melhores marcas de painéis solares fotovoltaicos disponíveis no mercado de alta qualidade para sistemas de autoconsumo ou off grid




					www.solarshop.pt


----------



## efcm (31 Jan 2022 às 22:02)

LMMS disse:


> Portugal precisa urgente de parques solares de 1GW, o que está previsto para a zona de Sines, tem contestação, mas em Portugal tudo é contestado.
> Tem que se ter alguns cuidados, mas vai ter que ser, apesar das contestações, não temos outra solução.
> É claro que estes parques gigantes vão ter um impacto forte na zona, mas Portugal não pode desperdiçar o Sol que tem.
> Portugal precisa de ter +20% da sua energia a vir das fotovoltaicas, e urgente, pois esta seca é o prenuncio de que a hídrica vai ter as suas limitações.


Não concordo.

Parques solares gigantes tem impactos enormes no ecossistema.

1000 painéis solares num campo produzem exactamente a mesma coisa que 10 painéis solares no telhado de 100 casas.


Devemos apostar muito mais no auto-consumo solar.

Se eu tiver painéis solares na minha casa vou ser muito mais cuidadoso na utilização da electricidade, e escolher os períodos em que posso usar electricidade "sem pagar" melhorando fortemente a eficiência do sistema.


----------



## efcm (31 Jan 2022 às 22:10)

Stinger disse:


> Meu caro , se a edp quisesse eu e mais condonimos alugavamos todo o telhado do prédio para instalar paineis solares na totalidade do telhado .
> 
> Se todos os predios fizessem isso ajudava muito .
> 
> ...


Já o podem fazer, e dividir os valores da produção entre os condóminos.

Através de uma comunidade de energia renovável (CER)

Infelizmente ainda não é muito simples.

Eu por exemplo quis instalar painéis no meu telhado e partilhar energia com a casa dos meus pais onde é inviável instalar paineis.

Mas como os locais distam 2 km e não dependem do mesmo PT é impossível ( mesmo que eu queira pagar a E-redes pelo transporte da energia)


Sorry pelo off-topic


----------



## Stinger (1 Fev 2022 às 12:35)

Pelas noticias vao suspender a producao se energia em algumas barragens devido à seca

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Fev 2022 às 12:51)

Cabril, Castelo do Bode, Touvedo e Alto Lindoso vão suspender a produção eléctrica. 
Bravura com proibição de uso agrícola. 
Todas as restantes com níveis de armazenamento abaixo da média com produção com fins para produção eléctrica serão impostos limites mínimos para garantir reserva de água para dois anos. 

Resultado dessas medidas serão sobretudo sentidas no Alto Lindoso e Touvedo onde o nível das barragens já começou a subir. 

Como já referi anteriormente o sul não desceu basicamente nada neste mês... 
A única que está realmente com perdas acima do esperado é Odelouca!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2022 às 12:55)

Governo suspende produção hidroelétrica em quatro barragens da EDP​








						Governo suspende produção hidroelétrica em quatro barragens da EDP
					

Abastecimento de água para a rega a partir da albufeira da Bravura em Lagos fica também suspensa.




					www.cmjornal.pt


----------



## LMMS (1 Fev 2022 às 16:07)

Para não estar a abrir novo tópico sobre Energia Solar Fotovoltaica, quem quiser seguir no Skyscrapercity um tópico meu sobre este assunto, podem ir lá visitar.



			https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/onde-param-as-centrais-solares-em-portugal.2305963/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Fev 2022 às 17:17)

LMMS disse:


> Para não estar a abrir novo tópico sobre Energia Solar Fotovoltaica, quem quiser seguir no Skyscrapercity um tópico meu sobre este assunto, podem ir lá visitar.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/onde-param-as-centrais-solares-em-portugal.2305963/


*Off-topic*: Estou ativo nesse fórum! Que coincidência...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2022 às 23:05)

Consumo de eletricidade cai 6,7% em janeiro com temperaturas acima da média​








						Consumo de eletricidade cai 6,7% em janeiro com temperaturas acima da média
					

A produção não renovável abasteceu 31% do consumo, e entre a energia renovável, a eólica representou 27%, seguida da hidroelétrica (16%), biomassa (6%) e fotovoltaica (3,3%).




					eco.sapo.pt
				




Mal por mal, as temperaturas acima da média ajudaram a cair o consumo, fosse um Janeiro como 2005 e as barragens já tinham parado de produzir bem mais cedo.


----------



## A ver se chove (2 Fev 2022 às 09:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Consumo de eletricidade cai 6,7% em janeiro com temperaturas acima da média​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É para compensar o aumento do preço do gás natural e a falta de vento. Tem sido assim desde Novembro.






						CO2 emissions per kWh in Portugal - Nowtricity
					

Electricity CO2 emissions per kWh in Portugal. Current production by electricity source and average emissions by month and year.




					www.nowtricity.com


----------



## fernandinand (2 Fev 2022 às 19:05)

Neste momento a pressão para produzir é muita, principalmente para baixar o défice energético provocado pelo fecho de centrais recentemente...por outro lado, o preço do MWh desde há largos meses para cá torna muito apetecível a actividade de geração energética.
Se não tivermos uma Primavera chuvosa bem que podemos começar a preparar a carteira (ainda mais).


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Fev 2022 às 22:27)

Reportagem da TVI há pouco sobre a seca. Grande ênfase para a má gestão feita pela EDP, opiniões da população e autarquia, no Zêzere.

De facto este é uma faca com dois gumes, temos a crise energética e a crise climática ao mesmo tempo:

- Se por um lado, estas barragens não existissem, o Zêzere estaria em nível ribeira agora. Também tiveram o efeito de colmatar os preços exorbitantes do gás atualmente, alegadamente.

- Por outro, há assim tanta necessidade elétrica na parte do Zêzere para esvaziar as albufeiras? Tendo em conta que Cabril tem uma potência de 100 MW e CB de 150 MW, em regime de seca não faz sentido o seu uso. Obviamente que o estado percebeu, já tomou as medidas para Fevereiro e continuará nos próximos meses. Se Fevereiro for seco, deverão acabar com as descargas.

A produção renovável também está em minimos nos últimos dias: 34%, 37%. Muita importação.

Tudo isto merece reflexão e discussão, os orgãos de comunicação já estão a espoletar isto. É óbvio que as secas em Portugal serão mais recorrentes, tendo em conta os dados deste século e o paradigma do futuro. Agora, será que Portugal poderá alguma vez ser 100% renovável nestes anos de seca? Com a queda brutal no vento e precipitação durante meses? Não. O nosso parque solar está ainda _meio virgem, _pode ser uma solução em anos de seca mas uma solução muito em longo prazo e nunca poderemos depender só de uma fonte, obviamente. Mas a verdade é que com as soluções atuais, se não fosse o saldo importador, estariamos com quase 7GWh de consumo de gás natural no pico. Repito, 7GWh. Depois, temos a questão da energia nuclear, controversa. Muitos dizem desnecessária, tendo em conta o "baixo" consumo e disponibilidade dos recursos de Portugal. Por outro lado, poderá ser uma solução para estes meses de seca. Claro que, uma solução que, em si mesma, suscetível à seca pelo facto de ser preciso água ou ar para o arrefecimento.

Deixo aqui um estudo profundo sobre Energia Nuclear e Alterações Climáticas. Feito pela OECD. Tem um exemplo de Espanha, que tem uma projeção praticamente igual à nossa. Caso queiram ler e refletir. Tem exemplos concretos de anos de seca e as medidas tomadas nas centrais nucleares e a projeção futura.


> Climate Change: Assessment of the Vulnerability of Nuclear Power Plants and Approaches for their Adaptation​
> Climate change will create specific risks and challenges for nuclear power plants and the electricity system as a whole. Extreme weather events caused by climate change – such as floods, storms, heat waves and droughts – have already affected the operation of nuclear power plants. Any increase in the temperature of the water used to cool nuclear power plants can also lead to reductions in their power output due to decreasing thermal efficiency.
> This report sets out the adaptation strategies that can be effectively implemented to improve the resilience of existing plants as well as any new installations. The costs of adaptation to climate change can vary significantly depending on the type of reactor, the climate change issues affecting them, as well as the applicable regulations and standards. However, while these adaptation costs can, in some cases, be significant, the costs of inaction – both directly at the plant level and indirectly for the electricity system – are likely to be even higher.


----------



## fernandinand (3 Fev 2022 às 10:50)

'Food for though':

- EDP, empresa monopolista e como tal não há como definir 'má gestão'
- Temos um parque eólico, muito dele de primeira geração (caríssimo) e que está practicamente obsoleto
- Temos poucos parques solares, em comparação com outros países, principalmente devido a entraves (lobbies) no seu licenciamento
... e muito mais coisa se poderia escrever sobre a situação energética actual...


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2022 às 12:43)

fernandinand disse:


> 'Food for though':
> 
> - EDP, empresa monopolista e como tal não há como definir 'má gestão'
> - Temos um parque eólico, muito dele de primeira geração (caríssimo) e que está practicamente obsoleto
> ...


E caminhamos para a eletrificação de tudo, mas largamente dependentes de energia, quer para a produção (gás natural), quer de importação. 

E o resultado salta à vista:

- Portugueses poderão pagar mais 181 euros pela energia entre 2021 e 2022
- Carro elétrico só compensa se carregar em casa

Já para não falar da fatura da luz nas empresas que duplicou.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Fev 2022 às 13:36)

Com a tecnologia atual, querer depender apenas de fontes intermitentes como a eólica e a solar é suicídio. Não tivéssemos nos ligados ao resto da rede europeia e arriscamos um cenário parecido com o do Texas o ano passado


----------



## fernandinand (3 Fev 2022 às 14:22)

N_Fig disse:


> Com a tecnologia atual, querer depender apenas de fontes intermitentes como a eólica e a solar é suicídio. Não tivéssemos nos ligados ao resto da rede europeia e arriscamos um cenário parecido com o do Texas o ano passado


Pois, e alguns malucos andaram aí a fechar à pressa umas centrais a carvão, numa altura de preços energéticos em máximos históricos!
Quer se goste ou não, produzir a carvão ainda é das formas mais baratas de produzir energia....pelo menos até esta fase de ajustamento de preços seria essencial. 
Mas, quando o fundo do défice tarifário estiver esgotado, lá vamos ver reflectido nas nossas carteiras alguns desses erros estratégicos, que não foram apenas exclusivos a PT (ver o suicídio Alemão).


----------



## Toby (3 Fev 2022 às 15:15)

fernandinand disse:


> Pois, e alguns malucos andaram aí a fechar à pressa umas centrais a carvão, numa altura de preços energéticos em máximos históricos!
> Quer se goste ou não, produzir a carvão ainda é das formas mais baratas de produzir energia....pelo menos até esta fase de ajustamento de preços seria essencial.
> Mas, quando o fundo do défice tarifário estiver esgotado, lá vamos ver reflectido nas nossas carteiras alguns desses erros estratégicos, que não foram apenas exclusivos a PT (ver o suicídio Alemão).


E os belgas e os franceses... hoje em dia queremos lavar mais branco do que branco. 
A transição suave e a precipitação para fins eleitorais leva ao absurdo que vemos em toda a parte.


----------



## A ver se chove (3 Fev 2022 às 18:32)

fernandinand disse:


> Pois, e alguns malucos andaram aí a fechar à pressa umas centrais a carvão, numa altura de preços energéticos em máximos históricos!
> Quer se goste ou não, produzir a carvão ainda é das formas mais baratas de produzir energia....pelo menos até esta fase de ajustamento de preços seria essencial.
> Mas, quando o fundo do défice tarifário estiver esgotado, lá vamos ver reflectido nas nossas carteiras alguns desses erros estratégicos, que não foram apenas exclusivos a PT (ver o suicídio Alemão).


Os novos parques solares que ficaram online colmatam facilmente a capacidade que se perdeu a fechar a parte a carvão da central do Pego, que raramente era utilizada e tinha custos elevados, até porque o preço do carvão subiu em flecha, sem falar das taxas de carbono. Não foi algo decidido em cima do joelho, já estava planeado. 

Antes do Covid já ficava mais barato uma central solar do que manter uma central a carvão.

E em gás natural temos muita capacidade de produção instalada, e ao contrário dos alemães o nosso gás não vem da Rússia. Esses sim andaram a fechar centrais nucleares e agora estão dependentes do carvão com custos elevados ou de gás caro que com o conflito na Ucrânia nem sabem se vão ter acesso a ele.


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2022 às 18:41)

Não fosse Espanha (importação) havia de ser bonito. Mesmo com o gás natural a bombar.

Hoje, agora.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Fev 2022 às 20:51)

A ver se chove disse:


> Os novos parques solares que ficaram online colmatam facilmente a capacidade que se perdeu a fechar a parte a carvão da central do Pego, que raramente era utilizada e tinha custos elevados, até porque o preço do carvão subiu em flecha, sem falar das taxas de carbono. Não foi algo decidido em cima do joelho, já estava planeado.
> 
> Antes do Covid já ficava mais barato uma central solar do que manter uma central a carvão.
> 
> E em gás natural temos muita capacidade de produção instalada, e ao contrário dos alemães o nosso gás não vem da Rússia. Esses sim andaram a fechar centrais nucleares e agora estão dependentes do carvão com custos elevados ou de gás caro que com o conflito na Ucrânia nem sabem se vão ter acesso a ele.


Mas as centrais de carvão, pelo menos nesta fase de transição, é mesmo suposto serem usadas com relativa raridade, quando as outras fontes não estão as funcionar, isso não era um defeito. Não podes pegar numa fonte intermitente como a energia solar e dizer que resolve o problema


----------



## StormRic (3 Fev 2022 às 21:17)

Topo


N_Fig disse:


> Mas as centrais de carvão, pelo menos nesta fase de transição, é mesmo suposto serem usadas com relativa raridade, quando as outras fontes não estão as funcionar, isso não era um defeito. Não podes pegar numa fonte intermitente como a energia solar e dizer que resolve o problema


O futuro passa também por criar processos de armazenamento.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Fev 2022 às 21:54)

As políticas idiotas de "zero carvão" sem qualquer nexo e sentido estão à vista. Mas deram a maioria absoluta a quem tomou estas decisões catastróficas para o país.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Fev 2022 às 22:06)

A ver se chove disse:


> Os novos parques solares que ficaram online colmatam facilmente a capacidade que se perdeu a fechar a parte a carvão da central do Pego, que raramente era utilizada e tinha custos elevados, até porque o preço do carvão subiu em flecha, sem falar das taxas de carbono. Não foi algo decidido em cima do joelho, já estava planeado.
> 
> Antes do Covid já ficava mais barato uma central solar do que manter uma central a carvão.
> 
> E em gás natural temos muita capacidade de produção instalada, e ao contrário dos alemães o nosso gás não vem da Rússia. Esses sim andaram a fechar centrais nucleares e agora estão dependentes do carvão com custos elevados ou de gás caro que com o conflito na Ucrânia nem sabem se vão ter acesso a ele.


Ficava mais barato manter uma central solar do que uma de carvão? Essa é boa...

A central de Sines tinha 1256 MW de potência instalada. Repito: 1256. Era a central elétrica com maior capacidade instalada em Portugal. E sempre que era preciso, ela estava lá, era uma central de base.
Fechou-se a central em nome do ambiente (muito bonito) e o que se fez para além disso? Os 1256MW instalados passaram para onde? Pois...
Só existem 7 centrais solares no mundo com potência instalada acima da central de Sines e são em sítios onde o dinheiro, o espaço e o sol abundam (pelo menos uma).

A central hidroeléctrica com maior capacidade instalada era o Lindoso com 600MW. Gouvães entrou ao serviço a semana passada com 800MW. Certo, está perto dos 1256MW mas Gouvães é uma central intermitente, em caso de seca, crise, etc, não vai produzir.

Portanto agora: não há vento, o gás está caro, não temos carvão, a água que havia já foi turbinada...resta-nos o quê? Importar. E importar energia produzida como? Tudo menos renovável. Dá que pensar.

Agradeçam a quem tomou a decisão idiota de fechar Sines e o Pego. O carvão ia subir de preço? Sim. A taxa carbónica ia aumentar? Sim. Mas que eu saiba, não se constrói uma casa pelo telhado.


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2022 às 22:08)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> As políticas idiotas de "zero carvão" sem qualquer nexo e sentido estão à vista. Mas deram a maioria absoluta a quem tomou estas decisões catastróficas para o país.


Ate podemos sim deixar o carvao , mas temos de ter politicas para podermos deixar o carvao !
Devia de haver um grande programa de apoio as aquisicoes de paineis solares para meter nos telhados das casas e nas albufeiras das barragens .
Criar solucoes para o armazenamento de energia etc 
Só depois é que podem dizer que vao acabar com o carvao gas natural etc

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Fev 2022 às 22:11)

Stinger disse:


> Ate podemos sim deixar o carvao , mas temos de ter politicas para podermos deixar o carvao !
> Devia de haver um grande programa de apoio as aquisicoes de paineis solares para meter nos telhados das casas e nas albufeiras das barragens .
> Criar solucoes para o armazenamento de energia etc
> Só depois é que podem dizer que vao acabar com o carvao gas natural etc
> ...


Devemos deixar o carvão, sim mas não é de um dia para o outro e com decisões tomadas em cima do joelho. É preciso critério e planear o futuro.

Temos a mania das grandezas e de mostrar ao mundo que somos uns fixes que não usamos carvão. O resultado está à vista.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Fev 2022 às 23:06)

1/3 do nosso consumo energético a vir de Espanha. Com quase 3,5GWh de importação, 20% das quais é energia nuclear: 700 MWh na nossa rede.

Espanha obviamente que também tem uma lacuna nas renováveis, visto que 50% vem de gás e 20% de nuclear (7 GW). Durante o dia tem a opção da solar, com uns gigantes 8GW.

Por outro lado, França, que está igualmente a sofrer com a seca, 2/3 da energia é nuclear. Apesar de obviamente existir compensação com gás natural, 86% da energia é low carbon. Já Portugal está abaixo dos 40% há dias.

Portugal terá que inevitavelmente optar pela nuclear se quer 100% low carbon em situação de seca. Um esboço :

- Potência de 4GW de energia nuclear, distríbuida por 4 centrais;

- Potência de 4 a 5GW de energia solar, para ajudar com consumo diurno. Pode ser tanto em parques solares como nos telhados.

Se todas as outras fontes estivessem em baixo (hídrica, eólica, etc), teríamos sempre estas duas para nos salvaguardar até aos 8/9 GW. No pico energético noturno, sem o solar, as hídricas podiam ser usadas com maior força ou apostava-se nas baterias ou apostava-se em mais potência nuclear. Claro que isto são valores atirados ao alto, mas teria que se apostar mais na éolica no mar, que deve ajudar substancialmente.

Com a nova taxonomia energética da UE a ir a votação, se for aprovada, a energia nuclear será vista como "verde" e Portugal poderia ter cheques redondos para investir nisto. Sim, porque a energia é estupidamente cara atualmente, na ordem dos mil milhões (uma TAP por cada central). A investigação e a inovação na energia nuclear e renovável é um constante, há ainda muito que aprender e apostar, e desclassificar o medo irracional pela nuclear que existe na sociedade. Se queremos uma transição verde ambas têm que estar em sintonia. Muitos países da UE como Espanha e a Alemanha vão desmantelar as unidades nucleares antigas e desinvestir na energia nuclear, o que acho um erro absoluto a longo prazo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Fev 2022 às 23:22)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Mas deram a maioria absoluta a quem tomou estas decisões catastróficas para o país.


Infelizmente a maioria das pessoas que votam PS são gente pobre, sem grande educação e que paga eletricidade cujos preços são literalmente "amenizados" pelo Estado, logo não se interessa minimamente por este assunto. Interessar-se-ão quando for tarde demais e começar a afetar-lhes o bolso, mas depois aí o papão passa para o Bloco de Esquerda e as suas ideias "radicais" durante 6 anos...


----------



## A ver se chove (4 Fev 2022 às 10:33)

AnDré disse:


> Não fosse Espanha (importação) havia de ser bonito. Mesmo com o gás natural a bombar.



Temos perto de 5GW de capacidade de produção de energia a partir de gás natural, nesse gráfico às 18h suprimia-se a importação com a produção em gás natural, mas provavelmente não tem interesse. Mas lá está, não podemos pegar num ponto horário e extrapolar isso a nosso interesse.

O ano passado importamos 3% da nossa electricidade, temos anos que somos exportadores. Janeiro deste ano, 686 GWh importados e 412 GWh exportados. Em Janeiro de 2020 exportamos mais do que importamos por exemplo.



N_Fig disse:


> Mas as centrais de carvão, pelo menos nesta fase de transição, é mesmo suposto serem usadas com relativa raridade, quando as outras fontes não estão as funcionar, isso não era um defeito. Não podes pegar numa fonte intermitente como a energia solar e dizer que resolve o problema



Mas isso tem custos, perto de 100 milhões, uma central a carvão não se liga e desliga com um botão, está sempre a consumir energia. A central do Pego na parte a carvão quando não estava a produzir energia para ser consumida na rede estava ela própria a consumir entre 4 a 6 MW por dia. A parte a gás natural consome 2 MW por dia na mesma situação.

Por alguma razão não existiu grande pressão da Trustenergy e da Endesa em manter a produção a carvão activa, porque não iria ser subsidiado e o aumento bruto das taxas de carbono não tornam atractivo o modelo de negócio. É um bocado como teres um restaurante com 100 mesas aberto para almoços e jantares todos os dias, mas facturas zero durante a semana e só enches ao fim-de-semana e aí o lucro é para tapar as despesas durante a semana.

Para suprimir picos de consumo o que funciona é a hidro bombagem, ai sim é quase imediato. 



Scan_Ferr disse:


> As políticas idiotas de "zero carvão" sem qualquer nexo e sentido estão à vista. Mas deram a maioria absoluta a quem tomou estas decisões catastróficas para o país.



Duvido muito que quem lhes deu maioria absoluta se preocupe sequer com a abolição do carvão. Esses votam noutros partidos. O forte do eleitorado do PS são os funcionários públicos e os reformados, sempre foi assim, e eles são muitos.



Scan_Ferr disse:


> Ficava mais barato manter uma central solar do que uma de carvão? Essa é boa...



Ficava e fica. E segundo a IEA em 2020 tanto a solar como a eólica passaram a ser mais baratas que o carvão em praticamente todos os países do mundo, países esses sem as taxas de carbono a que nós cá em Portugal estamos sujeitos.



Scan_Ferr disse:


> A central de Sines tinha 1256 MW de potência instalada. Repito: 1256. Era a central elétrica com maior capacidade instalada em Portugal. E sempre que era preciso, ela estava lá, era uma central de base.
> Fechou-se a central em nome do ambiente (muito bonito) e o que se fez para além disso? Os 1256MW instalados passaram para onde? Pois...



Que só voltou a atingir perto desse nível de produção quando andou a escoar o stock de carvão para encerrar. Como respondi ao N_Fig mais acima manter uma central a carvão tem custos elevados porque estão sempre a consumir energia.

É um pouco como um esquentador que está sempre a consumir electricidade (se for recente) ou tem o piloto sempre ligado a consumir gás para poder começar a aquecer água a qualquer momento.

Mas eu não percebo agora esta "paixão" que se vê em vários sitios da net nacional pelo carvão. Em 2016 / 2017 gritavamos pelas caixas de comentários dos jornais em notícias sobre o aumento de vendas de carros eléctricos que andávamos a queimar carvão (que não era verdade) para os carregar. Depois era Espanha e Almaraz, vamos encerrar as centrais nucleares espanholas das quais até importamos energia. Agora que temos as centrais fechadas, as nossas emissões de poluentes (CO2, SO2, NOx) desceram consideravelmente e a energia que importamos até é tem menos carvão do que a que produzíamos, está tudo com saudades do carvão.



Scan_Ferr disse:


> Portanto agora: não há vento, o gás está caro, não temos carvão, a água que havia já foi turbinada...resta-nos o quê? Importar. E importar energia produzida como? Tudo menos renovável. Dá que pensar.



A energia que importamos tem sempre menos emissões do que aquela que produzimos, portanto em emissões o saldo é positivo. França é mais de 70% nuclear e Espanha pouco mais de 20%. E não importamos assim tanta energia quanto isso, depende muito dos anos e em vários o nosso saldo exportador é positivo.

A ideia é reduzir emissões, porque a fase que estamos a passar de pouco vento e sem chuva é em parte consequência das décadas em que andamos e continuamos (o mundo todo, não só Portugal) a queimar carvão. Isto sem falar da vergonha que é a gestão dos nossos recursos hídricos, mas isso são outros quinhentos, esses ainda funcionam a carvão 



guisilva5000 disse:


> Portugal terá que inevitavelmente optar pela nuclear se quer 100% low carbon em situação de seca.



O tempo da nuclear já foi infelizmente, já perdemos esse comboio. Nós e o resto da Europa que não investiu, investiu e não abriu as centrais ou as andou a fechar. Não temos conhecimento, mais o tempo que demora a construir e o custo não é actualmente uma boa aposta. Alguns estudos já indicam que investir agora na energia nuclear já não vai a tempo útil para começar a reduzir as nossas emissões para o que é necessário. O ideal é investir em renováveis e formas de armazenamento, sejam através de hidro-bombagem, hidrogénio, sal liquido ou baterias.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2022 às 11:05)

A ver se chove disse:


> Temos perto de 5GW de capacidade de produção de energia a partir de gás natural, nesse gráfico às 18h suprimia-se a importação com a produção em gás natural, mas provavelmente não tem interesse. Mas lá está, não podemos pegar num ponto horário e extrapolar isso a nosso interesse.
> 
> O ano passado importamos 3% da nossa electricidade, temos anos que somos exportadores. Janeiro deste ano, 686 GWh importados e 412 GWh exportados. Em Janeiro de 2020 exportamos mais do que importamos por exemplo.
> 
> ...



Concordo em quase tudo o que referes, mas mesmo assim acho que o fecho das duas centrais a carvão foi precipitado. Ficámos demasiados dependentes da importação quando as condições para as renováveis funcionarem em pleno não estão reunidas e/ou quando o preço de gás dispara. Infelizmente estão a acontecer estas duas situações ao mesmo tempo e neste caso haveria espaço para o carvão colmatar estas limitações das renováveis e do gás natural. Isto pode ainda piorar mais em caso de guerra na Ucrânia e consequente corte do gás russo para a Europa, os preços do gás ficaram ainda mais exorbitantes e poderiamos ficar sem condições de alimentar as nossas centrais e como estamos em seca e com tempo anticiclónico, não podemos contar muito com a hídrica e a eólica e como a solar e a biomassa estão muito longe de chegar estaríamos com graves problemas energéticos.  

Resumindo, mesmo tendo o risco uma central a carvão ser cara e pouco utilizada deveria ficar ao ralenti para quando fosse necessário entrar em ação, isto até conseguirmos ter sistemas renováveis que se complementem de tal forma que a térmica se torne obsoleta, o que infelizmente ainda não aconteceu.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2022 às 12:16)

A ver se chove disse:


> Temos perto de 5GW de capacidade de produção de energia a partir de gás natural, nesse gráfico às 18h suprimia-se a importação com a produção em gás natural, mas provavelmente não tem interesse. Mas lá está, não podemos pegar num ponto horário e extrapolar isso a nosso interesse.
> 
> O ano passado importamos 3% da nossa electricidade, temos anos que somos exportadores. Janeiro deste ano, 686 GWh importados e 412 GWh exportados. Em Janeiro de 2020 exportamos mais do que importamos por exemplo.



Em Janeiro de 2020 exportámos a que preço? 

Por estes dias estamos a importar a 200€/MWh.
Manter as centrais a carvão custava isso tudo? E não é uma questão de saudades do carvão. Mas eu considero que foi uma enorme imprudência fechar as térmicas a carvão, e parte dessa imprudência reflete-se no estado atual das albufeiras das grandes hídricas. 

Hoje, por exemplo, não há sol, nem vento, nem chuva. Resta-nos o gás natural e a importação. Não estamos dependentes do gás da Rússia, mas o norte de África também não é politicamente estável.

Concordo que o futuro passa pelas renováveis e por diversas formas de armazenamento de energia. O que não concordo é com esta dependência a que o país se expõe, sem ter concluído algumas (várias) obras. Por exemplo: os vários parques solares que estão em fase de construção e as barragens do Tâmega que poderiam ajudar com o sistema de bombagem.


----------



## fernandinand (4 Fev 2022 às 13:22)

Gosto destas alegorias que vão ao encontro da 'narrativa oficial'...
Entretanto na Galiza, a Endesa reactivou recentemente uma central a carvão, sobretudo para cobrir o défice gerado por PT...
Por cá ainda não se sentiu o aumento de preços de energia na casa dos ~20% como na maior parte da Europa, mas vai chegar quando o dinheiro do 'buffer' (~600M€) se esgotar...


----------



## dahon (4 Fev 2022 às 23:29)

Se pagam as rendas às termoelétricas ...... é porque pagam as rendas ás termoelétricas e está mal ..... se deixam de pagar as rendas às termoelétricas e por isso fecham .... é porque não pagam as rendas e está mal .... faz sentido pois está claro que faz.

Para quem acha que as Centrais Termoelétricas a carvão fariam alguma diferença nos preços da eletricidade, aconselho alguma pesquisa e leitura sobre como é fixado o preço da eletricidade, no mercado ibérico de eletricidade, mais conhecido por MIBEL. Só para terem uma noção,  podíamos ter a central termoelétrica de Sines e Pego a produzir á potência máxima com carvão a custo zero que o preço da eletricidade seria exatamente o mesmo. Pois quem iria fixar o preço do MWh seria sempre a fonte mais cara, no caso atual as centrais a Gás.
Mas neste momento ainda seria pior pois o preço da eletricidade produzida a carvão também está brutalmente cara. Basta ver a evolução do preço do carvão, das emissões de CO2 e da eletricidade:














Quanto ao fecho das centrais a carvão, foi o mercado a funcionar. Pura e simplesmente deixou de ser rentável. 

Quanto á questão da exportação e importação, isso é meramente estatístico. Da mesma forma que o mercado de eletricidade é ibérico o sistema elétrico também o é. Teoricamente são independentes, mas cada vez mais, dificilmente um funciona sem o outro.


----------



## dahon (5 Fev 2022 às 12:50)

Armazenamento, muito armazenamento é o que precisamos.


----------



## slbgdt (5 Fev 2022 às 13:35)

Como se fala na nuclear por aqui só deixar uma achega.
Entrou em produção o novo reactor Finlandês sistema EPR.
Sistema de última geração que sofreu muitos atrasos e acabou por ficar muito caro.
Estas centrais são bastante seguras com muita redundância de segurança.
O reactor está "fechado" em 3 mts de cimento e a turbina não fica radioctiva devido ao uso de permutadores..
Apesar dos muitos problemas na sua construção a EDF já está a avançar na sua construção.
Os resíduos nucleares são minimos devido à reciclagem do próprio reactor.

Quanto ao carvão, as duas centrais hidroeléctricas mais pontentes alto Lindoso (630mwh) e Frades II (770mwh) não produzem tanto como Sines e Pego.

E agora é só pensar porque estão Alto Rabagão e Alto Lindoso secos..


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2022 às 13:44)

Uma coisa que foi boa, este Inverno é que tivemos temperaturas acima da média , fosse um Inverno frio ao estilo de 2005 e aí logo víamos a malta a saltar de contente com os apagões.

O problema de Portugal é que começa sempre pelo telhado, sem ter os alicerces feitos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Fev 2022 às 19:55)

slbgdt disse:


> Como se fala na nuclear por aqui só deixar uma achega.
> Entrou em produção o novo reactor Finlandês sistema EPR.
> Sistema de última geração que sofreu muitos atrasos e acabou por ficar muito caro.
> Estas centrais são bastante seguras com muita redundância de segurança.
> ...


Já tinha lido sobre esse reator, a Finlândia de facto à frente, não vai mesmo precisar de energia fóssil mais na vida...

Claro que esse projeto megalómano demorou uns 15 anos a fazer, com atrasos e muitos milhares de milhões de euros (equivalente a 10 bn USD). 
Percebo que digam que a energia nuclear já não é viável em Portugal pela demora na construção (~10 anos), contudo, que opções a médio prazo temos? Armazenamento de energia em baterias é uma opção, mas é uma indústria ainda a dar os primeiros passos. 

De acordo com este artigo, uma bateria de 4-6 horas custará 198 USD/kWh em 2030, 149 USD/kWh em 2050, com uma projeção média. Portugal tem um consumo diário à voltar de 150 GWh. Várias baterias que totalizassem 10 GWh custariam quase 2 mil milhões USD em 2030, 1.5 mil milhões USD em 2050. Contudo, em anos de seca como é que temos energia extra de renováveis para preencher as baterias?


----------



## dahon (5 Fev 2022 às 22:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Claro que esse projeto megalómano demorou uns 15 anos a fazer, com atrasos e muitos milhares de milhões de euros (equivalente a 10 bn USD).
> Percebo que digam que a energia nuclear já não é viável em Portugal pela demora na construção (~10 anos), contudo, que opções a médio prazo temos? Armazenamento de energia em baterias é uma opção, mas é uma indústria ainda a dar os primeiros passos.


O problema do nuclear não é só o tempo que demora a ser construído é também a sua integração num sistema elétrico com grande capacidade instalada de renovável intermitente. 
O nuclear quando começa a produzir não pode parar a não ser para manutenção (é não despachável), o que torna pouco compatível com um sistema elétrico que pode muitas vezes ter excedente renovável. 
O capex e o tempo de construção são de tal forma elevado que o payback pode ficar em mais de 20 anos, ou pior se ainda estiver a competir com renovável.
É um investimento pouco apetecível, quando uma central PV tem um retorno em menos de 10 anos.
Isto para não falar do problema que é quando as centrais nucleares entram em manutenção. É necessário ter uma capacidade em reserva enorme, normalmente carvão, pois não estamos a falar de uns quantos kW mas sim de MW's a saltar fora.


----------



## slbgdt (6 Fev 2022 às 20:39)

dahon disse:


> O problema do nuclear não é só o tempo que demora a ser construído é também a sua integração num sistema elétrico com grande capacidade instalada de renovável intermitente.
> O nuclear quando começa a produzir não pode parar a não ser para manutenção (é não despachável), o que torna pouco compatível com um sistema elétrico que pode muitas vezes ter excedente renovável.
> O capex e o tempo de construção são de tal forma elevado que o payback pode ficar em mais de 20 anos, ou pior se ainda estiver a competir com renovável.
> É um investimento pouco apetecível, quando uma central PV tem um retorno em menos de 10 anos.
> Isto para não falar do problema que é quando as centrais nucleares entram em manutenção. É necessário ter uma capacidade em reserva enorme, normalmente carvão, pois não estamos a falar de uns quantos kW mas sim de MW's a saltar fora.



Por norma os reactores produzem 1000mwh.
A integração é a mesma que uma central a carvão ou a gás.
É esse o trabalho da REN.


guisilva5000 disse:


> Já tinha lido sobre esse reator, a Finlândia de facto à frente, não vai mesmo precisar de energia fóssil mais na vida...
> 
> Claro que esse projeto megalómano demorou uns 15 anos a fazer, com atrasos e muitos milhares de milhões de euros (equivalente a 10 bn USD).
> Percebo que digam que a energia nuclear já não é viável em Portugal pela demora na construção (~10 anos), contudo, que opções a médio prazo temos? Armazenamento de energia em baterias é uma opção, mas é uma indústria ainda a dar os primeiros passos.
> ...



E ao fim desse ciclo de vida que se faz às baterias?
É bastante melhor investir-se na bombagem em barragens.
Que apesar de já termos algumas é manifestamente pouco


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Fev 2022 às 21:57)

slbgdt disse:


> Por norma os reactores produzem 1000mwh.
> A integração é a mesma que uma central a carvão ou a gás.
> É esse o trabalho da REN.
> 
> ...


Tudo tem um ciclo de vida, não é só as baterias.

Bombagem ajudava mas não completava a rede nacional em ano de seca.


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2022 às 22:19)

dahon disse:


> Se pagam as rendas às termoelétricas ...... é porque pagam as rendas ás termoelétricas e está mal ..... se deixam de pagar as rendas às termoelétricas e por isso fecham .... é porque não pagam as rendas e está mal .... faz sentido pois está claro que faz.



Aplica-se o mesmo às barragens. A sua existência alaga hectares de terra, destrói ecossistemas, constrói-se sempre pela cota mínima possível. Depois, não se podem esvaziar porque é "feio" e as barragens são para manter os lagos artificiais sempre cheios e bonitos.
E a analogia podia ser feita com as eólicas e a solar.




dahon disse:


> Para quem acha que as Centrais Termoelétricas a carvão fariam alguma diferença nos preços da eletricidade, aconselho alguma pesquisa e leitura sobre como é fixado o preço da eletricidade, no mercado ibérico de eletricidade, mais conhecido por MIBEL. Só para terem uma noção,  podíamos ter a central termoelétrica de Sines e Pego a produzir á potência máxima com carvão a custo zero que o preço da eletricidade seria exatamente o mesmo. Pois quem iria fixar o preço do MWh seria sempre a fonte mais cara, no caso atual as centrais a Gás.
> Mas neste momento ainda seria pior pois o preço da eletricidade produzida a carvão também está brutalmente cara. Basta ver a evolução do preço do carvão, das emissões de CO2 e da eletricidade:
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui discordo. O que fixa o preço do MWh é a disponibilidade para produção. No início de Dezembro e no início de Janeiro (picos mais baixos do mercado) não deixou de haver produção de eletricidade a partir do gás natural. Houve foi muita entrada na rede de energia eólica, e menos produção a partir do gás. 
O mesmo poderia ter acontecido em Dezembro se houvesse carvão. Se entrassem 2GWh na rede a 170€/MWh, não teríamos tido aquele pico de 400€/MWh. Nem as grandes hídricas tinham sido tão massacradas.

Relativamente à importação/exportação ser meramente estatístico, bom, então podemos importar à vontade sem termos de nos preocupar em pagar a fatura. 

Por fim dizer que aquele gráfico de afluência diária, no que toca às hídricas, pertence na sua maioria à cascata do Douro. E infelizmente, é energia cujo armazenamento é baixo.


----------



## Alpreade (6 Fev 2022 às 23:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já tinha lido sobre esse reator, a Finlândia de facto à frente, não vai mesmo precisar de energia fóssil mais na vida...
> 
> Claro que esse projeto megalómano demorou uns 15 anos a fazer, com atrasos e muitos milhares de milhões de euros (equivalente a 10 bn USD).
> Percebo que digam que a energia nuclear já não é viável em Portugal pela demora na construção (~10 anos), contudo, que opções a médio prazo temos? Armazenamento de energia em baterias é uma opção, mas é uma indústria ainda a dar os primeiros passos.
> ...


Não querendo ser impertinente e pedindo para não levar a mal o meu comentário, creio que o custo de KWh das baterias estará francamente exagerado. Atualmente as baterias mais baratas para automóveis, têm um custo de cerca de 60 € o KWh (BYD, CATL e outros) . 
O uso de baterias para storage de energia, reduz os custos em pelo menos 20%, decorrente da escala da instalação e menores custos ao nível de protecção das células. 
Com as melhorias da tecnologia e uso de materiais mais baratos (talvez sódio em substituição do lítio), é expectável que o custo do storage baixe para cerca de 30 € o KWh, nos próximos 3 a 4 anos. 
Não que ache que o uso de baterias seja suficiente para resolver, por si, o problema da intermitência das energias renováveis, mas dará uma ajuda relevante. 
As baterias também têm um papel importante para estabilizar a rede, permitindo minimizar o investimento na infraestrutura de transmissão de energia ( com grande impacto ambiental), pois permite distribuir a transmissão de energia solar ao longo de 24 horas e não apenas nas 6 a 12 horas de grande produção. 
No lado das zonas consumidoras, podemos ter um benefício simétrico, se tivermos um consumo grande durante o dia, poderemos armazenar a energia em baterias durante a noite, para disponibizar durante o dia. Sei que há uns anos havia uma falta de capacidade de transmissão para algumas zonas de Oeiras que poderia ter sido mitigada desta forma. 
Não sendo a tecnologia de baterias suficiente, para um país como o nosso, resolver o problema da intermitência das renováveis, poderá a solução estar no uso de hidrogénio, como storage. 
É certo que há uma enorme ineficiência ao nível do hidrogénio que, pelo que tenho lido, poderá quantificar se em cerca de 70%. Ainda assim é olhando aos preços por MWh dos últimos leilões solares, parece ser uma alternativa competitiva, assim seja possível escalar a tecnologia de produção, para valore que possam substituir os cerca de 1.200 MWh que tinha a central a carvão de Sines. 
Quando refiro competitivo não estou a falar dos exorbitantes preços atuais, mas coma nossa média histórica recente de 55 a 60 € o MWh
Do anterior parece que a solução correcta para Portugal será a energia produzida pelo solar, suportada em baterias e em hidrogénio ( complementada pela eólica e hídrica) . Tudo indica que a storage em hidrogénio, será viável e com custos e prazos de implementação imbatíveis. 
Outros países terão outras tecnologias mais adequadas para produzir energia, por exemplo nuclear. 
No final, nem nós, nem eles estarão errados, pois cada um deve procurar, sem dogmas, qual a solução que melhor se adapta ao seu caso
Deste post não deve deduzir-se que considero o hidrogénio uma boa solução para automóveis, embora possa ter alguma aplicabilidade em transportes pesados


----------



## dahon (7 Fev 2022 às 00:00)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui discordo. O que fixa o preço do MWh é a disponibilidade para produção. No início de Dezembro e no início de Janeiro (picos mais baixos do mercado) não deixou de haver produção de eletricidade a partir do gás natural. Houve foi muita entrada na rede de energia eólica, e menos produção a partir do gás.
> O mesmo poderia ter acontecido em Dezembro se houvesse carvão. Se entrassem 2GWh na rede a 170€/MWh, não teríamos tido aquele pico de 400€/MWh. Nem as grandes hídricas tinham sido tão massacradas.



Atenção que pode ser gás da cogeração.

Olhando um desses dias no caso 5 de dezembro, a produção a Gás foi toda de cogeração exceto entre as 0h e as 2h.











Este pico do preço às 16h até parece mais devido á hídrica/bombagem. Pois como sabemos a cogeração não é PRO logo não entra no leilão.



AnDré disse:


> Relativamente à importação/exportação ser meramente estatístico, bom, então podemos importar à vontade sem termos de nos preocupar em pagar a fatura.


A fatura é a mesma. Se estamos a importar e ainda temos capacidade instalada disponível é porque no leilão do mercado grossista ficou mais barato importar. Como disse anteriormente o mercado é ibérico e entram produtores portugueses e ibéricos, entram nas slots horárias quem faz o preço mais  barato tendo em conta todos os fatores dos fluxos de potência possíveis nas interligações. Não por acaso que o preço da eletricidade em Portugal e Espanha é quase sempre o mesmo no mercado grossista.



AnDré disse:


> Por fim dizer que aquele gráfico de afluência diária, no que toca às hídricas, pertence na sua maioria à cascata do Douro. E infelizmente, é energia cujo armazenamento é baixo.


Quanto a isto...Foz Côa ... cof cof.....


----------



## dahon (7 Fev 2022 às 00:21)

slbgdt disse:


> Por norma os reactores produzem 1000mwh.
> A integração é a mesma que uma central a carvão ou a gás.
> É esse o trabalho da REN.
> 
> ...


Só aquele reator que referia da Finlândia era de 1,6MW o que representa 15% de toda a capacidade instalada. Quando entrar em manutenção vão precisar de uma enorme capacidade de reserva ou então põem em causa a segurança de abastecimento. No caso das centrais a carvão e gás tem grupos de geradores com potências muito menores de cada gerador.

Quanto à integração, quando uma central a gás ou a carvão pára tendencialmente deixa de haver queima de gás e carvão. Quando uma central nuclear pára, a reação de fissão nuclear não pára, só pára a produção de eletricidade, o dinheiro que se perde enquanto não produz eletricidade é muito elevado. Por isso é que não é despachável enquanto que o gás é despachável e o carvão não devia ser mas com muita renovável passa a ser.  


Quanto ás baterias em fim de vida a solução é a reciclagem. A tecnologia já existe falta a matéria prima (baterias) em grande escala.

A bombagem é claramente muito importante, mas também sofre muito na atual situação de seca. Por isso não chega.


----------



## A ver se chove (7 Fev 2022 às 10:55)

fernandinand disse:


> Gosto destas alegorias que vão ao encontro da 'narrativa oficial'...
> Entretanto na Galiza, a Endesa reactivou recentemente uma central a carvão, sobretudo para cobrir o défice gerado por PT...
> Por cá ainda não se sentiu o aumento de preços de energia na casa dos ~20% como na maior parte da Europa, mas vai chegar quando o dinheiro do 'buffer' (~600M€) se esgotar...



Isto não tem nada a ver com politiquices, infelizmente em Portugal também se importou a mentalidade norte-americana que agora é tudo político e é esquerda ou direita. Ou estás do meu lado ou és contra mim. Assim não se conseguem ter discussões saudáveis e aprender alguma coisa que é, pelo menos no meu caso, para isso que aqui ando.

Isto é uma questão de economia. O dahon já deixou ai gráficos que demonstram isso mesmo. A culpa não é do Costa nem do Passos


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2022 às 21:28)

dahon disse:


> Quanto a isto...Foz Côa ... cof cof.....


Hahaha!

Bom, se é para fazer algo como no Baixo Sabor, pouco vem acrescentar à rede.

E por falar nisso, no snirh diz que estão 932hm3 na albufeira do Baixo Sabor. É verdade?


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2022 às 13:50)

Portugal está a importar 30% de eletricidade​








						Portugal está a importar 30% de eletricidade
					

O saldo importador cifrou-se em 47 GWh, equivalendo a 30% do consumo.




					sol.sapo.pt
				




Ou seja, andam a comprar 10 milhões de euros por dia, a importarem eletricidade, ao final do mês, dá 300 milhões de € ainda dizem que as centrais a carvão não eram rentáveis, alguém vai pagar a fatura desta brincadeira. 

Ainda a procissão não começou, só estão a colocar flores nos andores, vai ser uma festa.

Em 2019, o país estava em seca um 1/4 do consumo vinha do carvão.


Governo foi alertado para baixo nível de água em Castelo de Bode em janeiro​








						Governo foi alertado para baixo nível de água em Castelo de Bode em janeiro
					

Não está definido um limiar para suspensão da produção hídrica. Governo garante que produção parou quando foi necessário. Situação foi criticada pelo ex-diretor-geral da Energia e houve mais vozes a alertar para o stresse hídrico nos bastidores do Ambiente e Agricultura.




					sol.sapo.pt
				




Este governo está cheio de incompetentes nunca sabem de nada, ainda bem que deram a maioria absoluta a incompetentes.


----------



## slbgdt (8 Fev 2022 às 18:35)

AnDré disse:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Bom, se é para fazer algo como no Baixo Sabor, pouco vem acrescentar à rede.
> 
> E por falar nisso, no snirh diz que estão 932hm3 na albufeira do Baixo Sabor. É verdade?


Sim...
90% ou mais da barragem é volume morto.
Só turbina acima da cota 327 até 334 mts...


----------



## A ver se chove (8 Fev 2022 às 21:44)

Matos Fernandes diz que fecho de centrais a carvão não aumentou produção elétrica nas barragens
					

O ministro do Ambiente disse hoje que a produção de eletricidade nas barragens diminuiu entre outubro e janeiro, comparando com o ano anterior, apesar de terem, entretanto, fechado as ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## A ver se chove (8 Fev 2022 às 22:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ou seja, andam a comprar 10 milhões de euros por dia, a importarem eletricidade, ao final do mês, dá 300 milhões de € ainda dizem que as centrais a carvão não eram rentáveis, alguém vai pagar a fatura desta brincadeira.


Isso são contas de sumir, como se diz na minha terra.

Não posso olhar para uma noite em que paguei 50€ num jantar e assumir que gasto 1500€ por mês em jantares.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Fev 2022 às 23:52)

Pois não mas se fores jantar fora 10x podes assumir que gastaste 500.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2022 às 01:30)

A ver se chove disse:


> Matos Fernandes diz que fecho de centrais a carvão não aumentou produção elétrica nas barragens
> 
> 
> O ministro do Ambiente disse hoje que a produção de eletricidade nas barragens diminuiu entre outubro e janeiro, comparando com o ano anterior, apesar de terem, entretanto, fechado as ...
> ...


Ministro do ambiente a atirar areia para os olhos e a demonstrar que não percebe nada de energia.

Aliás, basta pensar no seguinte:
1. A produção de energia hídrica diminuiu face ao ano passado, mas foi muitíssimo superior à afluência hídrica, por isso é que as barragens estão vazias.

2. Os 600MW de energia solar são de instalação, pico. Não se pode comparar isso a uma produção continua. Ontem a energia fotovoltaica deve ter atingido os 1000MWh pico (recorde diário). Mas em termos de produção diária não foi além dos 7GWh diários, ou seja 4-5% do consumo! Só! Logo a comparação é completamente ridícula!

3. Relativamente à importação, é completamente diferente importar o excedente nas horas de vazio, a preços bastante reduzidos, do que importar de forma contínua a uma média de mais de 200€/MWh.

Se calhar é melhor ler artigos de quem realmente percebe de energia.



			Weiterleitungshinweis


----------



## A ver se chove (9 Fev 2022 às 10:51)

Então e quando tínhamos mais de 20% do mix energético a vir do carvão, até éramos exportadores de energia e as barragens estavam vazias na mesma por estarmos em seca?

O carvão o ano passado foi responsável por 1.5% da nossa produção total de energia. Em 2021 694GWh vieram do carvão, não é um valor expressivo, são 4 dias de consumo de energia em Portugal.

Sobre o Mário Guedes, agora faz sentido todo este ruído em volta do carvão, ruído vindo de alguém que tem interesses na industria mineira.


----------



## A ver se chove (9 Fev 2022 às 10:53)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Pois não mas se fores jantar fora 10x podes assumir que gastaste 500.



Mas não posso assumir que se só gasto 500 porque no resto dos dias também janto e, infelizmente, em casa não como de graça.


----------



## fernandinand (9 Fev 2022 às 11:41)

A ver se chove disse:


> O carvão o ano passado foi responsável por 1.5% da nossa produção total de energia. Em 2021 694GWh vieram do carvão, não é um valor expressivo, são 4 dias de consumo de energia em Portugal.


Muito cuidado com as comparações...ainda hoje o Google Photos me relembrou que andei neste preciso dia há 1 ano a tirar fotos de nascentes cársicas em máximos de 1 década...



A ver se chove disse:


> Sobre o Mário Guedes, agora faz sentido todo este ruído em volta do carvão, ruído vindo de alguém que tem interesses na industria mineira.


Interesses/lobbies quem não os tem? Basta conhecer a génese, implementação e evolução do mercado EU ETS para perceber claramente os maiores interessados...


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2022 às 14:08)

A ver se chove disse:


> Então e quando tínhamos mais de 20% do mix energético a vir do carvão, até éramos exportadores de energia e as barragens estavam vazias na mesma por estarmos em seca?


Exemplos de Alto Rabagão e Alto Lindoso, em anos de seca e nos meses de inverno a 20%, há?


A ver se chove disse:


> O carvão o ano passado foi responsável por 1.5% da nossa produção total de energia. Em 2021 694GWh vieram do carvão, não é um valor expressivo, são 4 dias de consumo de energia em Portugal.


São precisos 100 dias de céu limpo, (potência máxima) para produzir isso com a atual potencia instalada em solar fotovoltaica.
Como já foi referido "n" vezes não de pode comprar a potencia instalada de uma térmica (que produz de forma continua) com uma renovável. Muito menos com a solar fotovoltaica que só atingir a potencia máxima 1h por dia.


A ver se chove disse:


> Sobre o Mário Guedes, agora faz sentido todo este ruído em volta do carvão, ruído vindo de alguém que tem interesses na industria mineira.


Interesses todos têm, agora o Ministro do Ambiente fazer esse tipo de declarações com justificações de quem não percebe patavina do assunto, é assustador!


----------



## Alpreade (10 Fev 2022 às 11:21)

Notícia de ontem.
São 88 MW de fotovoltaico que iniciam a construção na península de Setúbal, em 4 parques distintos 








						Iberdrola começa construção de quatro parques fotovoltaicos em Setúbal
					

São quatro parques fotovoltaicos com capacidade combinada de 86 megawatts (MW) em Setúbal, adjudicados no leilão solar fotovoltaico realizado em 2019.




					eco.sapo.pt
				



O maior contributo destes parques é estarem próximo dos consumidores. 
Mas este ano temos muito solar fotovoltaico em construção. 
Se em 2021 a participação do fotovoltaico no consumo de energia foi de 3,5% (bem acima do carvão) , é possível que este ano mais do que duplique


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Fev 2022 às 04:00)

Grande notícia para a França. E para toda a Europa. 









						Presidente francês anuncia grande plano nuclear civil
					

O Presidente francês, Emmanuel Macron, anunciou, esta quinta-feira, um grande plano de relançamento do nuclear civil, com o objetivo de construir até 2050 seis novos reatores e estudar a construção de mais oito.




					www.jn.pt
				




Nas secas do futuro, já sabemos com quem contar.


----------



## Toby (11 Fev 2022 às 07:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Grande notícia para a França. E para toda a Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

Sim, mas o primeiro reactor EPR está em construção há mais de 15 anos (2005) e o custo até à data foi multiplicado por 4.
Penso que este anúncio é um anúncio eleitoral para as próximas eleições presidenciais em Maio.
Entre agora e o início efectivo da construção, vários presidentes irão e virão com o poder de parar.
Estou convencido de que a solução nuclear é a saída, permitindo a exploração de outras energias.
A energia nuclear é muitas vezes tomada como "A" solução pelos políticos durante os choques económicos (ver os primeiros choques petrolíferos) e criticado quando tudo vai bem.
Exemplo da Alemanha e da Bélgica.


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2022 às 09:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Grande notícia para a França. E para toda a Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É preciso é que haja o tão desejado reforço da interligação da Península Ibérica com França.


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2022 às 15:14)

AnDré disse:


> É preciso é que haja o tão desejado reforço da interligação da Península Ibérica com França.


Não se compreende como é que se fala disso há anos e ainda não avançou. Também se falou em tempo de se fazer uma interligação entre Portugal e Marrocos.


----------



## okcomputer (11 Fev 2022 às 17:59)

MSantos disse:


> Não se compreende como é que se fala disso há anos e ainda não avançou. Também se falou em tempo de se fazer uma interligação entre Portugal e Marrocos.



A França andou a empatar umas décadas porque só lhe interessava uma capacidade suficiente para exportar alguma nuclear que lhe sobrava mas atualmente estão vários projetos em andamento, são até considerados projetos europeus prioritários.

Há uns 3 ou 4 projetos em andamento, o mais importante sofreu um atraso porque era uma conexão submarina através do Golfo da Biscaia e os cabos passavam num canhão e chegou-se à conclusão ou descobriu-se que era instável, já não me recordo dos pormenores. Tiveram que reformular tudo com um desvio do canhão para terra. Só este praticamente duplica a atual capacidade.


> Spain-France submarine interconnection
> This new submarine electricity interconnection through the Bay of Biscay represents a challenge that will enable the electricity exchange capacity between Spain and France to be increased up to 5,000 MW, compared to the current 2,800 MW.
> 
> 
> https://www.ree.es/en/activities/unique-projects/submarine-interconnection-with-france



De memória, o total dos projetos entre França e Espanha até ao final desta década seria alcançar uma capacidade de de 8,000 MW .


Aqui o nosso 1º ministro no mês passado a exigir no parlamento que França cumprisse a sua parte, parecia desconhecer que de facto as coisas estão finalmente a andar. Típico.








						Portugal exige que França cumpra aumento das interconexões energéticas
					

O primeiro-ministro considerou fundamental que haja um aumento das interconexões energéticas entre Portugal e Espanha e entre a Península Ibérica e França.




					eco.sapo.pt
				




Refiro isto porque também entre Portugal e Espanha há nova interconexão Galiza-Alto Minho e apesar do nosso Ministro do Ambiente culpar aqui a Espanha,








						Governo acredita estar perto do consenso com Espanha para interligação elétrica
					

"Quero acreditar que já estamos muito perto do consenso entre Portugal e Espanha", disse o ministro do Ambiente sobre a interligação no Alto Minho.




					eco.sapo.pt
				



 novamente típico, o atraso de vários anos foi sobretudo nosso, por razões ambientais e orçamentais.

É fácil culpar França mas nós, Portugal, somos bem piores, seja nas ligações de energia, em desafios bem mais simples e baratos que atravessar Pireneus ou passar cabos submarinos por um Golfo, empatamos muito mais, seja na energia seja por exemplo nas linhas ferroviárias de alta velocidade ou velocidade elevada.

Sobre o carvão, sim foi um erro. O objetivo é acabar com o carvão mas mesmo que não existindo qualquer intenção de produzir mais do que não fosse residual, era importante manter uma central operacional por duas razões.

Uma de mero backup para situações extremas.

Outra de mercado, não é lá muito inteligente num mercado expulsar um concorrente sem estar ainda devidamente consolidada a alternativa.

Mesmo sem produção, apenas a sua presença, ajuda a controlar um pouco a espiral de preços, ainda mais num mercado marginalista que funciona muito bem em tempos estáveis mas em alturas conturbadas é uma montanha russa.
Isto é demasiado obvio para me alongar muito mais sobre o assunto.

Mas por outro lado, também é disparatado dizer que a falta de agua ou os elevados preços se devam a isso de forma significativa, como algumas pessoas tentaram passar recentemente.


----------



## okcomputer (11 Fev 2022 às 21:37)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Sim, mas o primeiro reactor EPR está em construção há mais de 15 anos (2005) e o custo até à data foi multiplicado por 4.
> Penso que este anúncio é um anúncio eleitoral para as próximas eleições presidenciais em Maio.
> ...



Importante referir isso, muita gente não tem noção e acha o nuclear uma espécie de varinha mágica barata.

Olkiluoto 3 na Finlândia foi adjudicada em 2005 por 3 mil milhões € para entrar em funcionamento em 2009. 
Entretanto passou-se mais de uma década e custou até agora pelo menos 11 mil milhões €

Flamanville 3 em França orçamentado em 3.3 mil milhões em 2007, estima-se que o custo final já passe dos 19 mil milhões €

Eu até acho bem que uma potência nuclear como a França continue a construir centrais e a gerar energia dessa forma. 
Com todo o investimento que já fizeram em 70 anos, com todo o risco que já assumiram, com toda a industria, knowhow que criaram, parece-me lógico que não deitem tudo para o lixo, isso seria muito estúpido. 
E os alemães estão a ser um bocado estúpidos nisto, algumas centrais podiam perfeitamente prolongar mais um pouco a vida delas até termos uma transição energética mais consolidada, parte do problema atual dos preços da energia até vem dali da Alemanha por causa disto.

Agora, não me venham é dizer que nuclear é energia barata, simples, milagrosa....


----------



## dahon (11 Fev 2022 às 22:07)

Para quem achar que o nuclear é o santo graal e não está exposto às alterações climáticas tais como a seca. Lembrem-se que as termoelétricas precisão de muita água sendo a nuclear a que mais precisa.

Alguns exemplos que me lembro:









						Climate change puts nuclear energy into hot water (Published 2007)
					






					www.nytimes.com
				








__





						Weiterleitungshinweis
					





					www.google.com
				













						Nuclear reactor in France shut down over drought
					

Chooz Nuclear Plant on Belgian border turned off after dry summer evaporates water needed to cool reactors   - Anadolu Agency




					www.aa.com.tr


----------



## dahon (11 Fev 2022 às 22:41)

AnDré disse:


> 3. Relativamente à importação, é completamente diferente importar o excedente nas horas de vazio, a preços bastante reduzidos, do que importar de forma contínua a uma média de mais de 200€/MWh.


Volto a insistir, é diferente para quem?
Para o consumidor é irrelevante. Mais uma vez volto a bater na mesma tecla, literalmente. O mercado/leilão é Ibérico vende quem faz mais barato e o preço é igual para Portugal e Espanha.


Já agora aconselho a leitura deste artigo muito esclarecedor e tem muitas das respostas ao que aqui se tem discutido
https://expresso.pt/economia/energi...sistema-eletrico-em-10-perguntas-e-respostas/

Mais este artigo de opinião do Diretor da DGEG:
https://observador.pt/opiniao/o-fantasma-do-carvao-no-esvaziamento-das-barragens/


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Fev 2022 às 21:11)

dahon disse:


> Para quem achar que o nuclear é o santo graal e não está exposto às alterações climáticas tais como a seca. Lembrem-se que as termoelétricas precisão de muita água sendo a nuclear a que mais precisa.
> 
> Alguns exemplos que me lembro:
> 
> ...


Não acho o Santo Graal, mas acho uma das soluções a médio-longo prazo. 

Já tinha referido este artigo extenso anteriormente sobre o impacto das secas na nuclear em Espanha+França. As centrais estão obviamente amplamente expostas a secas em caso do arrefecimento ser feito por rio/mar/bacia, nos quais as diferenças de caudais e térmicas podem ser muito diferentes com ondas de calor ou secas. Contudo, se uma central nuclear fosse construída em Sines, estaria apenas expostas a uns míseros graus de diferença na temperatura do oceano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2022 às 23:32)

Tavira: Central solar revolta população​








						Tavira: Central solar revolta população
					

A população do Cerro do Leiria, freguesia de Santa Catarina, Tavira, está revoltada com a prevista construção de uma central solar no local




					jornaldoalgarve.pt
				




Não deixa de ser interessante, numa zona de riqueza a nível da natureza, englobada na REN e podem destruir tudo para fazerem uma central solar, em terrenos na REN se o terreno não tiver uma ruína não se pode construir, mas fazer uma central já podem e até destruir o aquífero.

Vão destruir o resto da riqueza ambiental que ainda existe, só com a ganância de terem energia limpa, mas de limpa tem muito pouco.

Não sou defensor destas mega centrais solares que estão previstas, sou a favor da energia solar mas é optimizada para auto-consumo, não prejudica o ambiente e dá o mesmo resultado.


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2022 às 18:09)

Empresa investe 380 Milhões de euros em 800 hectares de central fotovoltaica em Coruche​
Mais uma mega central fotovoltaica no horizonte... Desta feita em Coruche.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2022 às 19:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tavira: Central solar revolta população​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Subscrevo! Atenção que o projecto da Iberdrola ainda nem sequer tem estudo de impacto ambiental pedido à APA, mas já estão a aliciar os pequenos proprietários à volta da parte do terreno que entretanto já compraram (cerca de um terço da área total). O objectivo deve ser submeter o pedido EIA já na posse da área total em causa. Atenção que não se sabe se não tencionam começar já com terraplanagens na parcela de que são proprietários para depois apresentarem o facto consumado, método muito em voga neste país.


----------



## LMMS (14 Fev 2022 às 19:21)

MSantos disse:


> Empresa investe 380 Milhões de euros em 800 hectares de central fotovoltaica em Coruche​
> Mais uma mega central fotovoltaica no horizonte... Desta feita em Coruche.


Daqui até que comece a construção... e o mesmo para a de Tavira!
Ainda nem surge no mapa da DGEG, as area a azul são concessões de parques solares, já construídos, a construir ou com licenças pedidas.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2022 às 19:22)

MSantos disse:


> Empresa investe 380 Milhões de euros em 800 hectares de central fotovoltaica em Coruche​
> Mais uma mega central fotovoltaica no horizonte... Desta feita em Coruche.



Estes mega-projectos solares não fazem qualquer sentido num país de tão pequena área como o nosso. Há extensões livres de impacto ambiental milhares de vezes mais vastas nas regiões desérticas. Ainda não somos um deserto!


----------



## LMMS (14 Fev 2022 às 19:46)

StormRic disse:


> Estes mega-projectos solares não fazem qualquer sentido num país de tão pequena área como o nosso. Há extensões livres de impacto ambiental milhares de vezes mais vastas nas regiões desérticas. Ainda não somos um deserto!


Não é bem assim, Portugal precisa de ser bem rapidinho auto suficiente em 70% somente com Energia Solar e Eólica. A água cada vez é um bem muito precioso para se estar a desperdiçar a criar energia, infelizmente as novas gerações irão perceber isso.
Podem ser criados parques solares gigantes no Norte de África e provavelmente isso irá acontecer, mas estudos já feitos falam em algumas consequências se forem parques mesmo gigantes, mas creio que parques de 5GW poderão ver a luz do dia e que ocuparia uma area de cerca de 300km2.
Fiz aqui uma foto da area que ocuparia um parque destes, agora para satisfazer potenciais interessados como Portugal, Espanha, França, Marrocos, Argélia, Tunisia e Italia, é fazer contas e multiplicar por quanto?????


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2022 às 21:57)

LMMS disse:


> Não é bem assim, Portugal precisa de ser bem rapidinho auto suficiente em 70% somente com Energia Solar e Eólica. A água cada vez é um bem muito precioso para se estar a desperdiçar a criar energia, infelizmente as novas gerações irão perceber isso.
> Podem ser criados parques solares gigantes no Norte de África e provavelmente isso irá acontecer, mas estudos já feitos falam em algumas consequências se forem parques mesmo gigantes, mas creio que parques de 5GW poderão ver a luz do dia e que ocuparia uma area de cerca de 300km2.
> Fiz aqui uma foto da area que ocuparia um parque destes, agora para satisfazer potenciais interessados como Portugal, Espanha, França, Marrocos, Argélia, Tunisia e Italia, é fazer contas e multiplicar por quanto?????
> 
> Ver anexo 1109



Não altera a ideia base do que eu disse, as mega-centrais instaladas em solo num território pequeno como o nosso não são certamente a solução. Nem a "multiplicação" é assim tão grande porque a ideia não é auto-suficiência só à custa das centrais solares. E ainda não se exploram suficientemente outras localizações nem outras fontes alternativas, como as centrais maremotrizes, ou os parques eólicos ao largo, ou até as centrais solares flutuantes nas albufeiras.


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2022 às 12:42)

Governo autoriza abate de 1.079 sobreiros para construção de central solar da Akuo atribuída no leilão de 2019​
Com tantos telhados/coberturas de edifícios, parques de estacionamento, etc. que poderiam ser utilizados para a instalação de painéis solares vamos sacrificar sobreiros para esse fim? Será mesmo que se justifica?


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2022 às 13:52)

MSantos disse:


> Governo autoriza abate de 1.079 sobreiros para construção de central solar da Akuo atribuída no leilão de 2019​
> Com tantos telhados/coberturas de edifícios, parques de estacionamento, etc. que poderiam ser utilizados para a instalação de painéis solares vamos sacrificar sobreiros para esse fim? Será mesmo que se justifica?


Nos impactes negativos está escrito isto:

"Destruição de vegetação, e alguma área do habitat 4030 (comum e amplamente distribuído por Portugal Continental),
devido à desmatação, desarborização, escavações e terraplenagens para implantação das estruturas do Projeto. Este será um impacte que afetará ainda uma pequena área do habitat natural 6310, contudo, *não haverá abate de sobreiros*. Os restantes impactes na fase de construção deverão ser pouco significantes"



			https://siaia.apambiente.pt/AIADOC/AIA3351/eia.csf.marg.rnt.82.01_resumo%20n%C3%A3o%20t%C3%A9cnico2020617175636.pdf
		


Parece ser um contrasenso, 1º falam em desmatação, desarborização e depois dizem que não existe abate de sobreiros e agora, vem o ministro do ambiente dizer que deu autorização para o abate de sobreiros e azinheiros, se existe abate tinha que vir escrito no EIA.


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2022 às 14:12)

LMMS disse:


> Daqui até que comece a construção... e o mesmo para a de Tavira!
> Ainda nem surge no mapa da DGEG, as area a azul são concessões de parques solares, já construídos, a construir ou com licenças pedidas.



Creio que não estão todas representadas nesse mapa, a central solar Glória do Ribatejo (Salvaterra de Magos) não está por exemplo.


----------



## LMMS (15 Fev 2022 às 14:56)

MSantos disse:


> Creio que não estão todas representadas nesse mapa, a central solar Glória do Ribatejo (Salvaterra de Magos) não está por exemplo.


É Estranho, realmente não aparece no mapa, eu estou a tentar entrar no mapa e está muito lento, mas quando entrou não aparece esse parque solar.


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2022 às 15:26)

LMMS disse:


> É Estranho, realmente não aparece no mapa, eu estou a tentar entrar no mapa e está muito lento, mas quando entrou não aparece esse parque solar.



Tens o link do mapa que possas partilhar?


----------



## LMMS (15 Fev 2022 às 17:16)

MSantos disse:


> Tens o link do mapa que possas partilhar?


Neste momento o sistema está muito, muito lento, esperemos que os hackers não tenham atacado a DGEG! 
Quando estiver ok, eu coloco o mapa de Portugal com todas as centrais solares lá registadas!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2022 às 17:58)

MSantos disse:


> Tens o link do mapa que possas partilhar?


Deixo aqui o link: https://geoapps.dgeg.gov.pt/sigdgeg/   depois é só escolher a opção no lado esquerdo em cima com a seta para baixo que aparece várias opções (neste caso, Centrais solares) e aparece tudo, para informação mais detalhada, basta clicar em cima duma central e parece a informação mais pormenorizada da mesma.


----------



## A ver se chove (16 Fev 2022 às 08:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não sou defensor destas mega centrais solares que estão previstas, sou a favor da energia solar mas é optimizada para auto-consumo, não prejudica o ambiente e dá o mesmo resultado.


O problema é que para auto-consumo ou tens uma moradia, de preferência com um telhado "plano", ou já fostes como diz o Fernando Mendes.

A EDP tem o Bairro Solar em que instalam painéis solares para auto-consumo em condomínios, mas conseguir que um número de condóminos suficiente aceite ou ter um prédio com exposição solar e área suficiente para compensar a instalação é um problema. Nem para AQS, quanto mais para produzir electricidade.

A solução acaba por ser esta, centrais solares de grande dimensão.


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2022 às 09:19)

A ver se chove disse:


> O problema é que para auto-consumo ou tens uma moradia, de preferência com um telhado "plano", ou já fostes como diz o Fernando Mendes.
> 
> A EDP tem o Bairro Solar em que instalam painéis solares para auto-consumo em condomínios, mas conseguir que um número de condóminos suficiente aceite ou ter um prédio com exposição solar e área suficiente para compensar a instalação é um problema. Nem para AQS, quanto mais para produzir electricidade.
> 
> A solução acaba por ser esta, centrais solares de grande dimensão.



Se cada parque de estacionamento tiver toldos com painéis solares com fizerem no CNEMA em Santarém já seria um grande impulso para o solar. Não faltam igualmente coberturas de armazéns ou grandes superfícies comerciais que podem ter painéis solares. Há muito por onde instalar painéis haja vontade (e dinheiro).


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2022 às 13:58)

A ver se chove disse:


> *O problema é que para auto-consumo ou tens uma moradia, de preferência com um telhado "plano", ou já fostes como diz o Fernando Mendes.*
> 
> A EDP tem o Bairro Solar em que instalam painéis solares para auto-consumo em condomínios, mas conseguir que um número de condóminos suficiente aceite ou ter um prédio com exposição solar e área suficiente para compensar a instalação é um problema. Nem para AQS, quanto mais para produzir electricidade.
> 
> A solução acaba por ser esta, centrais solares de grande dimensão.


Onde é que tiraste esta ideia?  

Existe duas opções para instalação de auto-consumo, telhado plano e telhado inclinado. Ou seja, se o telhado for plano, tens que montar uma estrutura com uma inclinação cerca de 30-33º (Portugal) para que os raios solares incidam sobre a superfície, se tiveres um telhado inclinado a sul ou a oeste esse problema não se põe, se o telhado for virado para Norte montasse uma estrutura para que os painéis subam e vira-se os mesmos para Sul. 

Se eu tiver um telhado inclinado. ainda poupo uns € na estrutura, se estiver virado a Sul.

Aqui, está um programa de simulação https://www.sunnydesignweb.com/sdweb/#/  e depois logo dizem se o autoconsumo só dá para telhado plano, no programa está vários tipos de montagem no telhado.


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2022 às 19:27)

Renováveis garantiram 37% do consumo eléctrico europeu em 2020
					

Portugal mantém-se no quarto lugar do ranking e no grupo de seis países onde metade da electricidade consumida é “verde”.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## trovoadas (16 Fev 2022 às 23:23)

Hoje chegámos a 50% de importação de energia! 
Estou a ver agora no Negócios da Semana na Sic Notícias!
Onde isto vai parar?


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2022 às 23:41)

trovoadas disse:


> Hoje chegámos a 50% de importação de energia!
> Estou a ver agora no Negócios da Semana na Sic Notícias!
> Onde isto vai parar?


Capaz nalgum período do dia, mas no dia em geral, andamos nos 30.3% no dia de hoje, se considerarmos o mês de Fevereiro até agora vai nos 30.5%. No mês de Janeiro, importámos 16.4%. Quase duplicámos a importação.


----------



## LMMS (17 Fev 2022 às 14:49)

MSantos disse:


> Creio que não estão todas representadas nesse mapa, a central solar Glória do Ribatejo (Salvaterra de Magos) não está por exemplo.


O Mapa já funciona bem, e realmente não está lá essa central perto de Granho, tenho andado a pesquisar e não encontro explicação.
Eu julgava que todas estariam catalogadas, mas parece que não é bem assim!
O link para o mapa é https://geoapps.dgeg.gov.pt/sigdgeg/, tem varias opções de pesquisa!

Mas nesta noticia, parece que o processo não foi muito transparente, no que diz respeito à construção : https://ribatejonews.net/2020/02/12...inco-trabalhadores-do-concelho-de-salvaterra/


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2022 às 15:42)

LMMS disse:


> O Mapa já funciona bem, e realmente não está lá essa central perto de Granho, tenho andado a pesquisar e não encontro explicação.
> Eu julgava que todas estariam catalogadas, mas parece que não é bem assim!
> O link para o mapa é https://geoapps.dgeg.gov.pt/sigdgeg/, tem varias opções de pesquisa!
> 
> ...



Podem ter simplesmente ter deixado de atualizar o mapa. Tal como acontece com o mapa das Energias Endógenas de Portugal que nunca mais foi atualizado.

EDIT: A propósito desse mapa de DGEG, descobri outra central solar que não consta, a Central Solar de Cabrela no concelho de Vendas Novas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Fev 2022 às 18:11)

Programa Fronteiras XXI da RTP ontem sobre a Transição Energética: "Como vamos carregar Portugal?"









						Fronteiras XXI Episódio 9 - de 16 Nov 2022 - RTP Play - RTP
					

Como Travar a Violência Doméstica? - Este ano, já morreram mais mulheres vítimas de violência doméstica do que em todo o ano passado: Até Outub




					www.rtp.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2022 às 23:26)

MSantos disse:


> Podem ter simplesmente ter deixado de atualizar o mapa. Tal como acontece com o mapa das Energias Endógenas de Portugal que nunca mais foi atualizado.
> 
> EDIT: A propósito desse mapa de DGEG, descobri outra central solar que não consta, a Central Solar de Cabrela no concelho de Vendas Novas.


Agora, não sei, mas em 2016 quando ligava para lá, passava dias e dias que nem atendiam o telefone, nem respondem a e-mails, ligar para a DGEG é como jogar no euromilhões.  Uma vez, fiz um registo duma UPAC, o cliente estrangeiro quis fazer uma alteração e aumentar a potência, demoraram mais de 1 ano a fazer alteração e nunca mais resolviam o caso, ligar, mandar e-mails foi um filme, até que um dia tive a sorte que atendessem o telefone e irritei-me e disse que ia expor o caso à CS em 3 dias fizeram a alteração de potência, fizeram a inspecção e a EDP foi mudar o contador. Milagre!


----------



## LMMS (18 Fev 2022 às 22:25)

Não é Portugal mas no Mundo, ainda falta muito.....


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2022 às 13:52)

Consumidores de gás natural vão sentir aumento "inevitável" do preço, confirma Matos Fernandes​








						Consumidores de gás natural vão sentir aumento "inevitável" do preço, confirma Matos Fernandes
					

O ministro do Ambiente disse hoje que quem consome diretamente gás natural vai sentir aumento "inevitável" dos preços, devido à situação na Ucrânia, que levou a Alemanha ...




					24.sapo.pt
				




Vão sentir todos o aumento e deixa lá de essas tretas para enganar os pacóvios, a eletricidade subiu, o gás natural subiu e vai subir mais, os combustíveis continuam a escalada, os bens essenciais dispararam basta ir ao supermercado e isso é notório, o gás de garrafa já custa 34€.


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2022 às 15:37)

Esta situação da guerra na Ucrânia vem motivar ainda mais a rápida transição energética. Urge cortar com a dependência energética europeia face à Rússia, ao mesmo tem que urge descarbonizar todos os sectores da economia por motivos ambientais.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Mar 2022 às 17:58)

MSantos disse:


> Esta situação da guerra na Ucrânia vem motivar ainda mais a rápida transição energética. Urge cortar com a dependência energética europeia face à Rússia, ao mesmo tem que urge descarbonizar todos os sectores da economia por motivos ambientais.



A dependencia de Portugal em relação á Russia no aspecto dos combustíveis é diminuta mas sim, descarbonizar é o objetivo de todos os países, atingidos ou não pela situação na Rússia.. Países como a Alemanha ou Holanda, esses sim estão mais que dependentes do mercado Russo no que toca a (principalmente) gás.


----------



## LMMS (12 Mar 2022 às 21:14)

LMMS disse:


> Não é bem assim, Portugal precisa de ser bem rapidinho auto suficiente em 70% somente com Energia Solar e Eólica. A água cada vez é um bem muito precioso para se estar a desperdiçar a criar energia, infelizmente as novas gerações irão perceber isso.
> Podem ser criados parques solares gigantes no Norte de África e provavelmente isso irá acontecer, mas estudos já feitos falam em algumas consequências se forem parques mesmo gigantes, mas creio que parques de 5GW poderão ver a luz do dia e que ocuparia uma area de cerca de 300km2.
> Fiz aqui uma foto da area que ocuparia um parque destes, agora para satisfazer potenciais interessados como Portugal, Espanha, França, Marrocos, Argélia, Tunisia e Italia, é fazer contas e multiplicar por quanto?????
> 
> Ver anexo 1109



Ora vejam lá o que os "British" querem fazer. 









						Tiny Devon village with population of 286 will be connected to MOROCCO
					

A tiny village is to become the centre of a 'revolution' in the global energy industry and be connected to Morocco - with the world's longest undersea cable costing £16billion.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2022 às 19:21)

LMMS disse:


> Ora vejam lá o que os "British" querem fazer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De caminho bem podiam arranjar uma derivaçãozinha aqui para os "aliados de longa data", entrando ali em Lagos por exemplo 







Não explica se o custo é só dos cabos ou também inclui as centrais solares/eólicas em Marrocos.
Também não refere os riscos políticos, de segurança contra acidentes/atentados ou ambientais para os fundos marinhos.
Muito mais barato era fazerem o cabo até ao Algarve, mas pelos vistos não têm grande confiança nos vizinhos continentais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2022 às 20:52)

Governo insiste que não há plano carvão​








						Governo insiste que não há plano carvão
					

Segundo o SOL apurou, houve ‘sondagens’ à EDP e Tejo Energia, mas não há nada fechado. Empresas não comentam.




					sol.sapo.pt
				




O carvão vem aí, já sinto o cheiro dele.


----------



## LMMS (31 Mar 2022 às 20:16)

Hoje o Vento a dar uma grande ajuda!!


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2022 às 21:28)

LMMS disse:


> Hoje o Vento a dar uma grande ajuda!!



Qual é a fonte desta informação? Agradeço desde já!


----------



## dahon (5 Abr 2022 às 21:48)

MSantos disse:


> Qual é a fonte desta informação? Agradeço desde já!


É a nova plataforma de dados da REN.

datahub.ren.pt
datahub.ren.pt


----------



## LMMS (19 Abr 2022 às 18:34)

A ventania que está até deu para ontem Portugal exportar energia, algo não muito usual.


----------



## LMMS (24 Abr 2022 às 16:31)

Hoje ao ver um video sobre Atletismo, reparei que no estádio Municipal da Nazaré colocaram painéis solares, é a primeira vez que vejo.
Foi colocado no verão de 2020, parabéns pela iniciativa!


----------



## LMMS (7 Mai 2022 às 02:06)

Foi inaugurado à dias o EMSP em Évora. Nova Tecnologia solar inovadora única no mundo.
Aqui fica a noticia : Évora Molten Salt Platform


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2022 às 14:51)

> Alemanha e Áustria retomam produção elétrica a carvão para reduzir necessidade de gás russo​Ministro da Economia alemã admite que retomar produção elétrica a carvão é doloroso, mas necessário para reduzir o consumo de gás natural. A Áustria vai reativar central fechada em 2020.



Em seca extrema, com o gás a preços exorbitantes e com a eólica, a solar e a biomassa claramente insuficientes por cá ainda não se prevê o regresso ao carvão, mas não sei se não será necessário dar um passo atrás para poder dar dois para a frente...


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2022 às 15:06)

MSantos disse:


> Em seca extrema, com o gás a preços exorbitantes e com a eólica, a solar e a biomassa claramente insuficientes por cá ainda não se prevê o regresso ao carvão, mas não sei se não será necessário dar um passo atrás para poder dar dois para a frente...



Mais um "passo" a caminho do deserto, com a biomassa a ajudar.
Redução dos consumos de energia é que é coisa de que não se ouve falar, mas havemos de lembrar-nos desta e de outras escolhas, tarde demais (ontem já era tarde demais, assim só aceleramos o processo).
Por cá estão a cortar árvores inteiras (pinheiros bravos, sobreiros, etc) a torto e a direito (argumentando que é para substituir por espécies autóctones ou construir centrais fotovoltaicas), a arrasar coberto vegetal rasteiro (argumentando com a prevenção de incêndios) para queimar tudo nas centrais de biomassa (que "não produzem assim tanto CO2").


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Jun 2022 às 15:19)

LMMS disse:


> Foi inaugurado à dias o EMSP em Évora. Nova Tecnologia solar inovadora única no mundo.
> Aqui fica a noticia : Évora Molten Salt Platform



Poderá ser inovadora em Portugal, agora noutros locais do mundo, é uma tecnologia muito usada.
E se formos a comparar com este investimento, creio que ficamos envergonhados... 







Edit: Para igualar os 210 MW gerados no Cerro Dominador, teríamos de fazer uma estrutura com uns 42 kms... Agora duvido que haja tanta exposição solar cá como há no Atacama


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2022 às 14:22)

StormRic disse:


> (...)
> Por cá estão a cortar árvores inteiras (pinheiros bravos, sobreiros, etc) a torto e a direito (argumentando que é para substituir por espécies autóctones ou construir centrais fotovoltaicas), a arrasar coberto vegetal rasteiro (argumentando com a prevenção de incêndios) para queimar tudo nas centrais de biomassa (que "não produzem assim tanto CO2").



Pinheiros e sobreiros inteiros para a biomassa? Nunca tal ouvi e trabalho na área florestal.

A queima de sobrantes e restos de exploração florestal em centrais de biomassa acho que faz todo o sentido, sempre é uma forma de reduzir a carga de combustível nas áreas florestais rentabilizando material que de outra forma não teria valor económico. O CO2 causado pelas centrais de biomassa já é carbono naturalmente presente no ciclo do carbono, ao contrário dos combustíveis fosseis que representam um acrescento de carbono que antes estava retido há milhões de anos e agora vem desequilibrar a balança.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jun 2022 às 16:28)

LMMS disse:


> Hoje ao ver um video sobre Atletismo, reparei que no estádio Municipal da Nazaré colocaram painéis solares, é a primeira vez que vejo.
> Foi colocado no verão de 2020, parabéns pela iniciativa!
> 
> Ver anexo 1489


Boa tarde.

Tudo é muito bonito, mas o verde que se via no canto superior da imagem é agora escuro dos painéis solares.
A vegetação, rasteira ou não, foi substituída. Um contra-senso para mim.

Aliás esta questão do solar é muito interessante.
Em vez de colocarem painéis solares no baixo Alentejo, zona mais árida, fazem-no em zonas do Alto Alentejo e Ribatejo ou mesmo mais a norte.
Quem se lembra da montaria e da pequenez de alguns que eliminaram milhares de animais numa matança desenfreada na quinta da Torre Bela?
Pois, lá se vai uma grande área verde potencial:


> em Manique do Intendente, na Torre Bela, o projeto é de envergadura mundial, proposta das empresas CSRTB e da Aura Power Rio Maior previsto para uma área de 775 hectares, num investimento de 170 milhões de euros com a criação de 1000 postos de trabalho na fase de construção e 10 postos permanentes após esta fase. A central está prevista para a quinta na parte em que fica de frente para a Companhia Logística de Combustíveis prolongando-se até à entrada de Alcoentre para um total de 638 mil 400 painéis solares


Se queremos mais e melhor ambiente não é desta forma que o faremos.
Outra questão, muito importante e que impede mudanças a médio prazo: os investimentos feitos até ao momento, em Portugal e resto do mundo, são feitos a prazos dilatados.
Electricidade sustentável e mais acessível a médio prazo é apenas um sonho. Não acontecerá! Energia nuclear barata não acontecerá em dezenas de anos, mesmo que seja efectiva a produção pela fusão a frio.
Acabar com o "flagelo" das barragens, responsáveis pela perda de ecossistemas e areais nas costas de todo o mundo é irrealista, os investimentos estão feitos (ou em curso) para retorno a longas dezenas de anos.

E por último, os custos ambientais para a execução de tantos projectos a nível mundial tem e terão consequências muito gravosas se forem os políticos a ter primazia neste campo. Urge pensar e repensar os projectos, as vantagens e desvantagens de muitos deles. Os políticos só veem cifrões, e tal levará a grandes erros e a sublevações das populações, pois o jugo\fardo começam a ser demasiado pesados.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2022 às 15:58)

Em relação ao solar um dos principais inconvenientes são mesmo as enormes áreas requeridas para se ter uma potencia instalada com alguma escala. Mas na minha opinião faz muito mais sentido descentralizar a produção solar em autoconsumo, com muito menos perdas de energia no transporte e o impacte visual e ambiental muito menor.

As renováveis tem impactes, mas são a nossa melhor (talvez única) alternativa aos combustíveis fósseis. Diria que é preferível ter uns milhares de hectares cobertos com painéis solares e uma eólica em cada colina do continuar-se a queimar carvão, petróleo e gás como se não houvesse amanha, porque se continuarmos assim não vai haver...


----------



## hurricane (24 Jun 2022 às 16:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Tudo é muito bonito, mas o verde que se via no canto superior da imagem é agora escuro dos painéis solares.
> A vegetação, rasteira ou não, foi substituída. Um contra-senso para mim.
> ...



Resumindo: somos um praga para o mundo, o nosso estilo de vida nao permite mudancas radicais e vamos acabar por nos auto extinguir. O planeta agradecerá.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2022 às 16:47)

Sobre esta temática deixo aqui um vídeo interessante do canal kurzgesagt 


Parece que ainda temos hipótese de reverter isto antes de um colapso climático generalizado!


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jun 2022 às 21:58)

hurricane disse:


> Resumindo: somos um praga para o mundo, o nosso estilo de vida nao permite mudancas radicais e vamos acabar por nos auto extinguir. O planeta agradecerá.


Eh lá!
Calma que para nos extinguir é preciso muito mais do que se imagina.
A resiliência da espécie humana é fabulosa!
As pragas, as guerras, as alterações climáticas do antigamente (há muitos muitos anos...) não nos extinguiram, seguramente tiveram o seu papel na evolução do ser humano ancestral e menos ancestral.

Não nos podemos esquecer do agente que pode ser essencial no desenrolar das alterações climáticas: o SOL.
Basta um crescendo na actividade solar e "assamos" literalmente; por outro lado, uma menor actividade pode levar ao arrefecimento ou, pelo menos, ajudar a minorar ou parar (momentaneamente ou não) o dito "aquecimento" em contraciclo com o observado nas últimas décadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2022 às 20:35)

Renováveis. “Tivessem os outros países feito a aposta que fizemos, e não continuariam a financiar Putin”, diz Costa​








						Renováveis. “Tivessem os outros países feito a aposta que fizemos, e não continuariam a financiar Putin”, diz Costa
					

O primeiro-ministro criticou esta sexta-feira a fraca aposta dos países europeus nas energias renováveis e anunciou um novo Simplex que visa agilizar os processos de licenciamento ambiental.




					eco.sapo.pt
				




As energias renováveis vão servir de muito no próximo Inverno, caso não chova e não haja vento como aconteceu já este ano, em que o país chegou a importar mais de 50% da sua energia, se fosses um país do leste fazias o mesmo que os outros, compravas gás russo para as pessoas aquecerem as casas.

Enquanto, nesses países as casas são aquecidas maioritariamente por gás russo para viverem em condições, já aqui no teu país as pessoas passam frio de rachar e não têm meios ou rendimentos para terem as casas aquecidas no Inverno, a salvação é que somos um país aonde o frio é raro aparecer, senão estavas bem lixado..

Mais, para ti, as energias renováveis são uma negociata com projectos megalómanos que não têm nenhum respeito pelo ambiente e quando são aprovados projectos destes em áreas classificadas como a REN, está tudo dito, enquanto não focarem naquilo que é realmente importante, o autoconsumo e andarem a instalar centrais em todo o lado e arrasarem com as árvores e o ecossistema como vamos assistindo, algo vai muito mal no nosso país.

Quanto ao autoconsumo, vejo mais desenvolvido em países como a França, Alemanha ou Suiça do que vejo propriamente em Portugal. Aqui, em Portugal, numa urbanização com 100 casas, só 2 ou 3 é que colocam painéis de autoconsumo.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2022 às 17:08)

Olhando agora para trás, o sistema energético até se portou bastante bem nesta onda de calor. E não se verificaram consumos extremos. Um máximo no dia 13/07 com 7934MWh de ponta e 164GWh de acumulado diário. Toda a semana o preço médio diário manteve-se sempre abaixo dos 180€/MWh.

Já para França a coisa parece bastante pior.
A previsão do preço médio diário da eletricidade para os próximos 3 dias supera os 600€/MWh!


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2022 às 14:51)

Acho que já tive esta conversa aqui no fórum - e não estou de modo algum a defender coisas como o péssimo isolamento das casas em Portugal -, mas não há melhor exemplo de "viver acima das possibilidades" e "gastos desnecessários" do que manter as temperaturas dentro das casas tão alta que até de roupa interior se tem calor apesar de estarem -10 ºC lá fora como é comum em grande parte da Europa no inverno. Baixar o termóstato uns graus baixava imenso o consumo de energia e ninguém iria morrer de hipotermia por estarem 20 ºC em vez de 27 ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2022 às 19:55)

Ministro do Ambiente e da Ação Climática vê o Algarve como exemplo de sustentabilidade​








						Ministro do Ambiente e da Ação Climática vê o Algarve como exemplo de sustentabilidade
					

O ministro do Ambiente e da Ação Climática, Duarte Cordeiro, inaugurou, ontem, a Feira da Serra de São Brás de Alportel, na companhia do presidente da autarquia Vítor Guerreiro, do presidente da CCDR Algarve, José Apolinário, do presidente da RTA, João Fernandes, entre outros convidados.




					www.algarveprimeiro.com
				




"O ministro garantiu que a transição energética é outra área que o governo está empenhado em levar por diante. "Temos de acelerar a transição energética e há um trabalho que está a ser feito pelo governo na simplificação do licenciamento, para que por exemplo, *1 megawatt de energia renovável, não precise de licenciamento ou de avaliação de impacte ambiental e seja apenas uma comunicação prévia*, para que possamos rapidamente acelerar a energia renovável para autoconsumo, mas também, substituir o gás no que diz respeito à indústria e à economia".

Ou seja, podem instalar painéis em todo o lado que estão-se a marimbar para o ambiente. Ora, 1 MW são cerca de 2500 painéis de 400 W, ora fazendo contas por alto, diria que vai ocupar cerca de 7500 m2 de terreno, dado que não precisa de AIA pode-se destruir tudo.

A ganância verde vão matar o que resta de bom neste país.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Jul 2022 às 14:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ministro do Ambiente e da Ação Climática vê o Algarve como exemplo de sustentabilidade​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O Algarve não é exemplo nenhum! Continua uma enorme pressão urbanística no litoral que está a estravazar para o barrocal aliada à pressão agrícola e agora também energética. Recentemente inauguraram o parque fotovoltaico na zona do Escarpão junto ao nó da A2 de Paderne que à uns tempos atrás era impensável construir algo ali. Estamos a falar de uma importante zona de recarga do aquífero e que tem na próximidade uma gruta hidrologicamente ativa ( a única conhecida no Algarve). 
Não sou contra o "progresso" mas em contrapartida temos km's2 de serra abandonada onde nada se faz, nem sequer uma moradia familiar que muitas vezes nem deixam construir.
Essa medida só vem possibilitar o nascimento de projetos indiscriminados na região já debaixo de fogo que é o barrocal Algarvio.


----------



## LMMS (12 Ago 2022 às 15:35)

Novidades na Central Solar em Alcoutim da Galp, finalmente já se começa a ver movimentações, não percebo a demora, já devia estar instalada à que tempos.
Imagem desta semana!


----------



## LMMS (12 Ago 2022 às 16:19)

A Galp tem já mais licenças concedidas na zona para além destes 3 parques, e o parque de Santa Marta ainda em estudo será maior do que que estes 3 no conjunto.


----------



## slbgdt (16 Ago 2022 às 19:30)

Não é em Portugal mas...
A guerra económica levada a cabo pela Rússia contra a Alemanha, reablitou cérebros pela Alemanha


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 15:27)

Há albufeiras, em particular a do Alqueva, que me parecem muito apropriadas para instalação de centrais solares flutuantes:






Imagem do Sentinel de 22 de Agosto:





Esta ocupa uma área aproximada do plano de água de cerca de 4 ha.
No Alto Rabagão também existe uma, muito menor, cobre apenas cerca de 0,2 ha.

Conhecem outras?


----------



## AnDré (26 Ago 2022 às 17:16)

StormRic disse:


> Esta ocupa uma área aproximada do plano de água de cerca de 4 ha.
> No Alto Rabagão também existe uma, muito menor, cobre apenas cerca de 0,2 ha.
> 
> Conhecem outras?


Houve um leilão para centrais solares flutuantes no início do ano.









						Leilão solar: EDP ganha maior lote e vai instalar mega-central flutuante no Alqueva
					

Elétrica portuguesa conseguiu uma das parcelas mais disputadas do leilão do Governo para centrais solares em albufeiras de barragens. EDP teve de oferecer preços negativos




					expresso.pt
				












						Finerge ganha três lotes no leilão para centrais solares flutuantes em Portugal
					

A empresa de energias renováveis liderada por Pedro Norton assegurou o direito a instalar 38 megawatts de capacidade solar nas albufeiras de Paradela, Salamonde e Tabuaço




					expresso.pt
				




Supostamente até 2025 o parque solar flutuante do Alqueva terá uma área 15 vezes superior à atual. E várias albufeiras do país terão também centrais solares.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 22:01)

AnDré disse:


> Supostamente até 2025 o parque solar flutuante do Alqueva terá uma área 15 vezes superior à atual. E várias albufeiras do país terão também centrais solares.



Desde que vi a do Alto Rabagão pensei que esta opção de usar os planos de água seria uma boa ideia. Claro que há que garantir um nível mínimo da albufeira, especialmente no caso das mega-centrais deste tipo. Nem todas as albufeiras serão elegíveis. Contas feitas, a instalação nem deve sair mais cara do que em terreno, e, claro, não usa o solo e aproveita aquele que inevitavelmente se perdeu com as barragens.

Os 13 MW da Paradela representarão que área? O esvaziamento em curso da albufeira terá alguma relação com esta próxima instalação?

Também estou curioso de perceber quais os possíveis impactos ambientais, embora nesta altura não me ocorra o que poderia ser negativo.


----------



## Luis Martins (17 Out 2022 às 21:24)

Com a previsão de chuva , o Noroeste vai dar um pontapé na seca , o centro do pais normalizar , ficando ainda parte de Tras os Montes , Alentejo e Algarve em seca , mas sempre já é qualquer coisa. Outra coisa importante é o aumentar dos niveis das barragens , tendo em conta o cenário da Europa , se o Inverno for generoso na Peninsula , esta poderá exportar electricidade para França e daí para o resto da Europa.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2022 às 22:01)

Luis Martins disse:


> Com a previsão de chuva , o Noroeste vai dar um pontapé na seca , o centro do pais normalizar , ficando ainda parte de Tras os Montes , Alentejo e Algarve em seca , mas sempre já é qualquer coisa. Outra coisa importante é o aumentar dos niveis das barragens , tendo em conta o cenário da Europa , se o Inverno for generoso na Peninsula , esta poderá exportar electricidade para França e daí para o resto da Europa.


Um passo de cada vez, vamos ver ...para já ainda nem temos pra nós, qto mais pra exportar. Mas sim, precisamos de um Inverno generoso como pão pra boca.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (17 Out 2022 às 22:02)

Alguém me consegue explicar porque é que o UK não tem barragens pelo menos no norte onde existe mais montanhas? Com a quantidade de chuva que cai lá, podiam produzir energia hídrica sem parar e até exportar..


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Out 2022 às 22:32)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Alguém me consegue explicar porque é que o UK não tem barragens pelo menos no norte onde existe mais montanhas? Com a quantidade de chuva que cai lá, podiam produzir energia hídrica sem parar e até exportar..


Se calhar pelo facto de não haver grandes rios por lá... a maioria da precipitação cai em montanhas despidas e rias! 

Depois é preciso também ter em conta que o Reino Unido usa uma voltagem diferente daquela que se usa na Europa Continental - a diferença de potencial nas tomadas no continente é de 220 V, mas no Reino Unido é de 110 V (se não estou em erro).


----------



## efcm (17 Out 2022 às 23:03)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Se calhar pelo facto de não haver grandes rios por lá... a maioria da precipitação cai em montanhas despidas e rias!
> 
> Depois é preciso também ter em conta que o Reino Unido usa uma voltagem diferente daquela que se usa na Europa Continental - a diferença de potencial nas tomadas no continente é de 220 V, mas no Reino Unido é de 110 V (se não estou em erro).


E qual era o problema da voltagem ser diferente? ( Não é. Eles usam 220v como nós)

Os EUA é que usam os 120V e tem barragens enormes.

Os equipamentos eléctricos estão adaptados a voltagem que é usada no país.

Um exemplo em Portugal a linha de comboios de Cascais trabalha a 1500v em corrente contínua.

O resto das linhas em Portugal trabalha a 25.000v corrente alternada.

Para o utilizador os comboios andam igual aos outros. 

A voltagem não afecta nada porque o equipamento está desenhado para isso.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## efcm (17 Out 2022 às 23:09)

Luis Martins disse:


> Com a previsão de chuva , o Noroeste vai dar um pontapé na seca , o centro do pais normalizar , ficando ainda parte de Tras os Montes , Alentejo e Algarve em seca , mas sempre já é qualquer coisa. Outra coisa importante é o aumentar dos niveis das barragens , tendo em conta o cenário da Europa , se o Inverno for generoso na Peninsula , esta poderá exportar electricidade para França e daí para o resto da Europa.


Tinha mesmo de ser muito generoso para se poder exportar energia.

As barragens estão vazias e é preciso muita mas mesmo muita chuva para as encher, e para podermos produzir energia sem as deixar vazias para o verão.

Se elas forem dando para o consumo interno já era bem bom.

No mix energético da factura de setembro 58% foi gás, que está caríssimo...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2022 às 10:21)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Alguém me consegue explicar porque é que o UK não tem barragens pelo menos no norte onde existe mais montanhas? Com a quantidade de chuva que cai lá, podiam produzir energia hídrica sem parar e até exportar..


O UK tem uma potencia hídrica instalada a rondar os 6,23GW. Se não têm mais é porque provavelmente não têm rios com caudal suficiente para mais produção.
Até porque no que toca a energias renováveis, o UK tem 25GW de eólica e 13,4GW de solar. E que sol têm eles comparado com Portugal?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Out 2022 às 10:47)

AnDré disse:


> O UK tem uma potencia hídrica instalada a rondar os 6,23GW. Se não têm mais é porque provavelmente não têm rios com caudal suficiente para mais produção.
> Até porque no que toca a energias renováveis, o UK tem 25GW de eólica e 13,4GW de solar. E que sol têm eles comparado com Portugal?


Eu percebo em relação a solar, estava mesmo a falar da hídrica.. Vivi no UK 7 anos, andei de Norte a Sul e não me lembro de passar em 1 única barragem, daí a minha pergunta visto chover muito..

Então eles têm 6,23GW e Portugal tem 7,19GW.. Não parece pouco para um país que poderia produzir energia hídrica 10 meses por ano? Quer dizer, as nossas barragens podem turbinar a 100% uns 4 meses por ano, eles poderiam muito mais..


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2022 às 10:58)

Luis Martins disse:


> Com a previsão de chuva , o Noroeste vai dar um pontapé na seca , o centro do pais normalizar , ficando ainda parte de Tras os Montes , Alentejo e Algarve em seca , mas sempre já é qualquer coisa. Outra coisa importante é o aumentar dos niveis das barragens , tendo em conta o cenário da Europa , se o Inverno for generoso na Peninsula , esta poderá exportar electricidade para França e daí para o resto da Europa.


Exportar energia? Só se for a eólica. E os próximos dias até são muito favoráveis à produção de energia eólica.
Para exportar hídrica tinha que chover mesmo muito. As grandes hídricas estão francamente em baixo, e por mais que chova nesta estação húmida, tenho dúvidas que Alto Rabagão ou até mesmo Alto Lindoso ou a Paradela encham.

E do lado espanhol a coisa não está melhor.


----------



## meko60 (18 Out 2022 às 11:34)

A produção prevista de energia eólica para hoje é de 81Gwh e a previsão de consumo total de energia é de 139Gwh.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Out 2022 às 11:47)

Já para nem falar que eles são 67 Milhões e nós somos "apenas" 10...


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2022 às 12:47)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Eu percebo em relação a solar, estava mesmo a falar da hídrica.. Vivi no UK 7 anos, andei de Norte a Sul e não me lembro de passar em 1 única barragem, daí a minha pergunta visto chover muito..
> 
> Então eles têm 6,23GW e Portugal tem 7,19GW.. Não parece pouco para um país que poderia produzir energia hídrica 10 meses por ano? Quer dizer, as nossas barragens podem turbinar a 100% uns 4 meses por ano, eles poderiam muito mais..


Metade da energia hídrica produzida em Portugal vem das hídricas do Douro. Ou seja, uma bacia enorme. As bacias do UK são todas pequenas.

No UK efetivamente chove muitos dias, mas muitos dias de chuva não é sinónimo de grande quantidade de chuva. E onde efetivamente chove muito não há rios grandes. Ou seja, a escorrência é quase diretamente para o mar ou rias.






As regiões onde realmente há rios, o Tay, por exemplo, tem barragens.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Out 2022 às 20:36)

Para complementar a informação anterior:
Évora, 69 dias com precipitação superior a 1 mm, 609 mm de média anual
Londres, 112 dias com precipitação superior a 1 mm, 615 mm de média anual


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2022 às 21:04)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Se calhar pelo facto de não haver grandes rios por lá... a maioria da precipitação cai em montanhas despidas e rias!
> 
> Depois é preciso também ter em conta que o Reino Unido usa uma voltagem diferente daquela que se usa na Europa Continental - a diferença de potencial nas tomadas no continente é de 220 V, mas no Reino Unido é de 110 V (se não estou em erro).


A tensão é igual à nossa, o que eles usam diferente é a tomada, nós usamos normalmente a Tomada Schuko e eles usam a Tomada Inglesa.


----------



## Toby (23 Out 2022 às 08:55)

Olá,
Tecnologia do futuro! Produção de energia 24 horas por dia.
https://www.aerominetechnologies.com/


----------



## efcm (23 Out 2022 às 10:43)

Toby disse:


> Olá,
> Tecnologia do futuro! Produção de energia 24 horas por dia.
> https://www.aerominetechnologies.com/


Site muito pobre, não tem informações sobre a produção, custos etc.

Parece que se trata apenas de uma ideia.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2022 às 16:10)

Toby disse:


> Olá,
> Tecnologia do futuro! Produção de energia 24 horas por dia.
> https://www.aerominetechnologies.com/



O dispositivo não é orientável? Aqueles painéis concentradores estão fixos numa direcção? A produção é a mesma seja qual for a direcção do vento?


----------



## Toby (23 Out 2022 às 16:59)

efcm disse:


> Site muito pobre, não tem informações sobre a produção, custos etc.
> 
> Parece que se trata apenas de uma ideia.
> 
> ...





StormRic disse:


> O dispositivo não é orientável? Aqueles painéis concentradores estão fixos numa direcção? A produção é a mesma seja qual for a direcção do vento?


É preciso varrer os factos, é uma forma diferente de usar o vento. Este sistema está a ser testado no telhado de uma fábrica da BASF 

https://cleantechnica.com/2022/10/19/aeromine-rooftop-wind-technology-outperforms-solar-with-video/
https://www.rdworldonline.com/rd-100-2021-winner/aeromine/
https://www.osti.gov/servlets/purl/1640929


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2022 às 10:40)

Portugal aposta na produção de energia a partir das ondas no mar​








						Portugal aposta na produção de energia a partir das ondas no mar
					

Os testes começam em novembro no mar da Póvoa de Varzim: vai ser instalado o primeiro conversor que transforma energia das ondas em eletricidade. O projeto, com sede em Viana do Castelo, quer colocar Portugal como uma montra para o mundo na produção de energia a partir da ondulação.




					www.rtp.pt


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 15:36)

MSantos disse:


> Portugal aposta na produção de energia a partir das ondas no mar​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finalmente. Também me lembro da antiga solução dos moinhos de maré, como os que existiam na margem sul do estuário do Tejo (Seixal) ou Ria Formosa, que simplesmente usam o potencial da diferença de altura entre a maré alta e a maré baixa.


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2022 às 16:33)

StormRic disse:


> Finalmente. Também me lembro da antiga solução dos moinhos de maré, como os que existiam na margem sul do estuário do Tejo (Seixal) ou Ria Formosa, que simplesmente usam o potencial da diferença de altura entre a maré alta e a maré baixa.



Já houve várias tentativas (projetos) de aproveitar a energia das ondas em Portugal, mas ainda não houve nenhuma tecnologia que vingasse verdadeiramente, um dos fatores de tal ocorrer é o próprio ambiente marinho que provoca grande desgaste e corrosão aos materiais/peças etc.. Esperemos que seja desta.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 04:42)

MSantos disse:


> Já houve várias tentativas (projetos) de aproveitar a energia das ondas em Portugal, mas ainda não houve nenhuma tecnologia que vingasse verdadeiramente, um dos fatores de tal ocorrer é o próprio ambiente marinho que provoca grande desgaste e corrosão aos materiais/peças etc.. Esperemos que seja desta.



Exacto. Mas tem havido tal progresso em novos materiais que começa a ser viável técnica e economicamente a opção.
E uma das grandes vantagens em relação à energia eólica é a predictabilidade dos períodos de maior produção. Com muitas horas ou dias de avanço sabe-se que ondulação vai chegar às costas. A previsão do regime de vento em cada local é muito mais... volátil!
Não há ocupação de solo. Podem ser aproveitadas estruturas costeiras ou portuárias existentes. É uma produção próxima das grandes zonas de consumo, visto que uma grande parte das zonas populosas e industriais se situa perto da costa.
O recurso é inesgotável, especialmente em zonas costeiras de grandes oceanos, como a nossa.


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2022 às 16:51)

EDP Renováveis instala no Algarve as turbinas eólicas terrestres mais potentes da Península Ibérica​
A EDP Renováveis concluiu a ampliação do parque eólico Barão São João, no Algarve, com duas novas torres eólicas, equipadas com aerogeradores de 6,2 megawatts da Vestas, as máquinas mais potentes em parques terrestres na Península Ibérica​


> A EDP Renováveis e a dinamarquesa Vestas concluíram a instalação das mais potentes turbinas para parques eólicos terrestres. Os dois novos aerogeradores, com uma potência unitária de 6,2 megawatts (MW), foram instalados no parque eólico Barão São João, em Lagos, no Algarve, informou a EDP em comunicado esta segunda-feira.
> A potência destes equipamentos não supera, contudo, a que está operacional no parque eólico offshore Windfloat Atlantic, ao largo de Viana do Castelo, com três máquinas de 8 MW cada, embora seja normal que os parques _offshore _sejam equipados com turbinas mais potentes do que as instalações em terra.
> O parque conta com duas novas torres, equipadas com aerogeradores Vestas EnVentus V162, máquinas às quais estarão acopladas pás de 80 metros de comprimento.
> Estas novas turbinas vêm reforçar a capacidade do parque Barão São João dos anteriores 50 MW (com 25 turbinas de 2 MW cada) para mais de 62 MW.
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2022 às 20:55)

MSantos disse:


> EDP Renováveis instala no Algarve as turbinas eólicas terrestres mais potentes da Península Ibérica​
> A EDP Renováveis concluiu a ampliação do parque eólico Barão São João, no Algarve, com duas novas torres eólicas, equipadas com aerogeradores de 6,2 megawatts da Vestas, as máquinas mais potentes em parques terrestres na Península Ibérica​



Vídeo do transporte e montagem dos aerogeradores


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2022 às 23:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vídeo do transporte e montagem dos aerogeradores


Provavelmente daqui a 5/10 anos devemos começar a assistir à renovação das turbinas eólicas mais antigas. Dado o avançar da tecnologia, podemos duplicar a potência eólica instalada sem criar novos parques eólicos.
O mesmo se devia pensar/estudar no que toca à energia hídrica. Temos muitas centrais hídricas da década de 60. Ao preço que está a energia, será que não compensa o investimento da actualização/aumento de potência dap hídricas mais antigas?


----------



## efcm (1 Dez 2022 às 23:48)

AnDré disse:


> Provavelmente daqui a 5/10 anos devemos começar a assistir à renovação das turbinas eólicas mais antigas. Dado o avançar da tecnologia, podemos duplicar a potência eólica instalada sem criar novos parques eólicos.
> O mesmo se devia pensar/estudar no que toca à energia hídrica. Temos muitas centrais hídricas da década de 60. Ao preço que está a energia, será que não compensa o investimento da actualização/aumento de potência dap hídricas mais antigas?



As eólicas são substituídas por modelos maiores e com pás ainda mais aerodinâmicas.

Mas nós geradores das hidroeléctricas acho que já não existiram grandes ganhos na tecnologia dos anos 60 para agora.

Mas se alguém com mais conhecimentos no assunto quiser explicar as melhorias das novas turbinas, estou cá para aprender.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fernandinand (2 Dez 2022 às 10:12)

efcm disse:


> As eólicas são substituídas por modelos maiores e com pás ainda mais aerodinâmicas.











						Wind Turbines: the Bigger, the Better
					

Since the early 2000s, wind turbines have grown in size—in both height and blade lengths—and generate more energy. What’s driving this growth? Let’s take a closer look.




					www.energy.gov
				




A grande questão é que neste momento podemos duplicar a potência instalada por menos de metade do €€ investido na era Sócrates (tecnologia não madura)...


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2022 às 11:20)

fernandinand disse:


> Wind Turbines: the Bigger, the Better
> 
> 
> Since the early 2000s, wind turbines have grown in size—in both height and blade lengths—and generate more energy. What’s driving this growth? Let’s take a closer look.
> ...



Se ficarmos sempre à espera do melhor momento para se fazer alguma coisa nunca se faz nada, porque a tecnologia vai sempre evoluir e para o ano ainda será melhor.... Algum dia tinha que se começar a transição energética e felizmente hoje estamos na linha da frente na Europa nesse capítulo. Longe de ser defensor do Sócrates mas acho que o investimento, ainda que caro, não me parece que tenha sido um erro.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Dez 2022 às 11:37)

efcm disse:


> As eólicas são substituídas por modelos maiores e com pás ainda mais aerodinâmicas.
> 
> Mas nós geradores das hidroeléctricas acho que já não existiram grandes ganhos na tecnologia dos anos 60 para agora.
> 
> ...


Em termos de tecnologia se calhar não mas dá para aumentar a potência.


----------



## fernandinand (2 Dez 2022 às 11:57)

MSantos disse:


> Se ficarmos sempre à espera do melhor momento para se fazer alguma coisa nunca se faz nada, porque a tecnologia vai sempre evoluir e para o ano ainda será melhor.... Algum dia tinha que se começar a transição energética e felizmente hoje estamos na linha da frente na Europa nesse capítulo. Longe de ser defensor do Sócrates mas acho que o investimento, ainda que caro, não me parece que tenha sido um erro.


Espero que te lembres disso cada mês que pagas factura da luz...









						Défice tarifário. Cada cliente deve ainda 440 euros na conta da luz
					

O défice tarifário ascende hoje a 2,7 mil milhões de euros. É o valor mais baixo desde 2011. A troika previa que a fatura estivesse liquidada este ano, mas a conta não deverá ficar a zeros antes de 2025.




					www.dn.pt


----------



## efcm (2 Dez 2022 às 12:08)

fernandinand disse:


> Espero que te lembres disso cada mês que pagas factura da luz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tens sempre de calcular o custo do investimento vs rentabilidade.

A conta a fazer aqui verificar quanto falta amortizar do investimento anterior e ver se compensa assumir o prejuízo por não amortizar as eólicas já instaladas vs o custo e o rendimento das novas eólicas...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2022 às 12:11)

fernandinand disse:


> Espero que te lembres disso cada mês que pagas factura da luz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podíamos ter continuado todos com a eletricidade baratinha a carvão em todo lado, o pior é que o planeta não aguenta. Algum dia teria que se começar a transição energética, foi (está a ser) caro mas tinha que se começar a fazer por algum lado. Por grande parte do Mundo só olhar para o próprio bolso é que está a custar tanto a largar os combustíveis fósseis.  Se para assegurar que o meu filho tenha um planeta habitável tiver que fazer a minha parte e pagar mais, pois que assim seja!


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2022 às 17:39)

MSantos disse:


> Podíamos ter continuado todos com a eletricidade baratinha a carvão em todo lado, o pior é que o planeta não aguenta. Algum dia teria que se começar a transição energética, foi (está a ser) caro mas tinha que se começar a fazer por algum lado. Por grande parte do Mundo só olhar para o próprio bolso é que está a custar tanto a largar os combustíveis fósseis.  Se para assegurar que o meu filho tenha um planeta habitável tiver que fazer a minha parte e pagar mais, pois que assim seja!


Depende do consumo de cada casa, mas hoje existe uma maior poupança de energia que não existia há 30 anos, desde das lãmpadas que consumiam cerca de 40 W (potência base), hoje utilizas uma lâmpada Led de 5.5 W que representa esses 40 W, depois tinhas electrodomésticos de classe G ou H e hoje a grande maioria anda pelas classes A, A+, A++ e cabe a cada um de nós, escolher o electrodoméstico mais eficiente na hora da compra, portanto, a electricidade pode estar mais cara mas não temos os consumos que tínhamos no passado.


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2022 às 17:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Depende do consumo de cada casa, mas hoje existe uma maior poupança de energia que não existia há 30 anos, desde das lãmpadas que consumiam cerca de 40 W (potência base), hoje utilizas uma lâmpada Led de 5.5 W que representa esses 40 W, depois tinhas electrodomésticos de classe G ou H e hoje a grande maioria anda pelas classes A, A+, A++ e cabe a cada um de nós, escolher o electrodoméstico mais eficiente na hora da compra, portanto, a electricidade pode estar mais cara mas não temos os consumos que tínhamos no passado.


Todos os equipamentos elétricos estão muito mais eficientes, mas mas acho que o consumo não diminuiu. Isto porque está tudo cada vez mais "eletrizado". Da bimby aos relógios, dos termoacumulares aos auriculares, das placas de indução ao ar condicionado, há toda uma enorme gama de aparelhos comuns nas casas de todos nós que dependem da corrente elétrica.


----------



## LMMS (12 Dez 2022 às 13:36)

A produção de energia eólica hoje a bombar, Portugal a exportar energia hoje, até às 13h já exportou 15 GWh


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 16:23)

Sei que não é o melhor tópico para esta notícia, mas aqui vai:

MUNDO
menos de um minuto
EUA anunciam "conquista científica marcante" numa experiência de fusão nuclear​por RTP


 

 

 

 










Benoit Tessier - Reuters
Investigadores de um laboratório federal na Califórnia conseguiram produzir uma reação nuclear, pela primeira vez, com um ganho líquido de energia 50 por cento a mais do que o dedicado a gerar o processo atómico. Ou seja, obtiveram mais energia do que a que foi consumida. Este é um importante passo na produção de energia limpa, barata e quase ilimitada para acabar com a dependência dos combustíveis fósseis.
(em atualização)

O Departamento de Energia dos Estados Unidos anunciou oficialmente, esta terça-feira, uma conquista histórica na área da fusão nuclear: pela primeira vez, uma equipa de cientistas norte-americanos produziram mais energia a partir da fusão nuclear do que a energia consumida para alimentar a experiência.

É o chamado “ganho de energia líquida” e é um marco importante em décadas, quando se tenta obter energia limpa e ilimitada a partir da fusão nuclear – a reação que ocorre quando dois ou mais átomos são fundidos. Um avanço dos Estados Unidos, numa altura em que os preços da energia batem recordes.

*“Uma das conquistas científicas mais impressionantes do século XXI”*, afirmou em conferência de imprensa, Jennifer Granholm, a secretária da Energia dos EUA. “*Este dia vai acabar nos livros de história”.
*
Segundo a mesma, os cientistas r*eproduziram "condições encontradas apenas nas estrelas e no sol".

"Este marco é um passo significativo na possibilidade de produzirmos energia abundante em carbono zero para a nossa sociedade"*, disse.

"E estamos apenas a começar", referiu ainda.

Se pudermos avançar na energia de fusão, continuou, *"poderemos usá-la para produzir energia limpa, combustíveis para transportes, eletricidade, indústria e muito mais”*.

A fusão nuclear acontece quando dois ou mais átomos são fundidos e se transformam num maior. Trata-se de um processo que gera uma enorme quantidade de energia limpa que não polui a atmosfera e não produz material radioativo.

A experiência em causa, realizada pela equipa do National Ignition Facility do Lawrence livermore National Laboratory (na Califórnia), colocou 2,05 megajoules de energia no alvo e resultou em 3,15 megajoules de saída de energia de fusão - gerando mais de 50 por cento de energia do que a que foi colocada. Esta é a primeira vez que uma experiência resulta num ganho significativo de energia.

Fonte: https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/mundo/e...te-numa-experiencia-de-fusao-nuclear_n1453401


----------



## LMMS (18 Dez 2022 às 02:34)

Ena!! Estou eu às duas da manhã a apanhar um pouco de fresco e ouço o camião de recolha de lixo e não é que já têm por aqui os autocarros elétricos.
O primeiro que vejo.
Fui pesquisar e aqui está o "bixo"!!!








						Cascais recebe camião do lixo 100% elétrico
					

Auto Sueco Portugal disponibiliza Volvo FE Elétrico para recolha de resíduos sólidos urbanos à autarquia de Cascais. Projeto-piloto vai estender-se três semanas para já.



					welectric.pt


----------



## Mr.Jet (21 Dez 2022 às 19:33)




----------



## fernandinand (22 Dez 2022 às 11:15)

Energy Watch #1 – A European Disaster in the making?
					

The EU agreed on a more aggressive price cap on natural gas this week, which may be a disaster in the making. Had this price cap been in place this summer, Europe would have likely faced shortages.




					andreassteno.substack.com


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Dez 2022 às 12:16)

fernandinand disse:


> Energy Watch #1 – A European Disaster in the making?
> 
> 
> The EU agreed on a more aggressive price cap on natural gas this week, which may be a disaster in the making. Had this price cap been in place this summer, Europe would have likely faced shortages.
> ...


Tendo em conta que grande parte do mundo deverá entrar em estagnação ou recessão no próximo ano, os preços deverão também descer por si só. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2022 às 17:12)

Ainda não vi queixas, mas certamente muitos dos portugueses que instalaram painéis solares nos últimos tempos se interrogarão quando começarão a poupar na fatura da electricidade.
Venha de lá o sol, senão os painéis ficarão a proteger os telhados deste nosso Portugal...


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2022 às 17:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ainda não vi queixas, mas certamente muitos dos portugueses que instalaram painéis solares nos últimos tempos se interrogarão quando começarão a poupar na fatura da electricidade.
> Venha de lá o sol, senão os painéis ficarão a proteger os telhados deste nosso Portugal...



Se há coisa que nunca falta em Portugal é o Sol! Não serão umas semanas mais sombrias de Outono/Inverno que impedirão o Sol de voltar a reinar no resto do ano. 

A propósito de solar, mais uma grande central inaugurada, desta feita no distrito de Bragança:

Efacec concluiu projeto da central fotovoltaica de Mina Tó em Bragança​


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2022 às 11:04)

Mr.Jet disse:


>


Sei que a grande maioria já está saturado de chuva, mas é graças a ela que hoje estamos assim. Algo impensável há meia dúzia de semanas atrás.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2022 às 20:42)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ainda não vi queixas, mas certamente muitos dos portugueses que instalaram painéis solares nos últimos tempos se interrogarão quando começarão a poupar na fatura da electricidade.
> Venha de lá o sol, senão os painéis ficarão a proteger os telhados deste nosso Portugal...


Melhor altura, é na Primavera que assim apanhas o Verão e consegues algum abate do investimento, agora no Inverno pensam logo já enfiaram-me o barrete.


----------



## LMMS (23 Dez 2022 às 22:06)

Já dá para ver a Central Solar de Alcoutim da Galp já praticamente concluída. É um parque com 4 zonas distintas num total de 154MW.
Na imagem se vê a Solara que tem 219MW.

Foto : Sentinel 1 20/12/2022


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2022 às 09:45)

As vantagens de um Dezembro quente e chuvoso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Dez 2022 às 09:59)

LMMS disse:


> Já dá para ver a Central Solar de Alcoutim da Galp já praticamente concluída. É um parque com 4 zonas distintas num total de 154MW.
> Na imagem se vê a Solara que tem 219MW.
> 
> Foto : Sentinel 1 20/12/2022
> ...



Imagem em _false color_ para se visualizar melhor (27DEC22).


----------



## algarvio1980 (Domingo às 20:19)

Carros elétricos da Volkswagen com 700km de autonomia após update da plataforma​








						Carros elétricos da Volkswagen com 700km de autonomia após update da plataforma
					

A Volkswagen vai melhorar a sua plataforma, de forma a que todos os elétricos que com ela sejam produzidos ganhem mais autonomia.




					www.portal-energia.com
				




700 kms já era porreiro, já dava para fazer uma viagem ida e volta a Lisboa e ainda por cima, VW.


----------



## StormRic (Terça-Feira às 04:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Carros elétricos da Volkswagen com 700km de autonomia após update da plataforma​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É raro os fabricantes referirem se esta autonomia é para rodagem na cidade ou em auto-estrada, e se é no Verão ou no Inverno. É que no meu ZOE faço 350 Km no verão em cidade, mas apenas 220 Km em auto-estrada no Inverno.


----------

